# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  VCO ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ FM BROADBAND 1 WATT

## tzitzikas

επισυνάπτω το παρακάτω vco πομπο για FM 1 watt με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικα:

ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ  100 mA
ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ   15 - 20 VDC
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ 88 - 108 MHz (με αλλαγή σπειρών πηνίου ταλάντωσης
Βγαίνει και εκτός μπαντας FM)
ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ
Ισχύς εξόδου εώς 1 Watt
BROADBAND
Φίλτρο αρμονικών στην έξοδο

αν ενδιαφερονται οι διαχειριστες να φορτωθει στα κυκλωματα ας το ανεβάσουν

----------


## gsmaster

Το έχεις κατασκευάσει φαντάζομαι...

Αν έχεις και το θεωρητικό του, βάλτο εδώ να το μεταφέρουμε...

----------


## tzitzikas

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!! :* ξαναφορτωνω παραπανω τα σωστα vco_topothetisi_ulikwn.zip και vco_fm_pcb_1w.zip
γιατι ειχαν ενα μικρο λάθος στην τοποθετηση της διόδου βαρικαπ.

gsmaster ναι το εχω κατασκευασει.το θεωρητικο δε το εχω σχεδιασει ακομα.το vco το αντεγραψα απο πλακετα vco εταιριας.

κοστος υλικων περιπου 11 ευρω.τα BFY90 ειναι ψιλοακριβα.

----------


## electron

Τελικά με το vco που υπάρχει στο site κατάφερες να το κάνεις να δουλέψει σε όλη τη μπάντα; Αυτό σου παρουσίασε ανάλογα προβλήματα;

----------


## tzitzikas

το pll του site το ψιλοπαρατησα γιατι δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο να το ψαξω.γενικα δε μου δουλεψε.αυτο μου παιζει αψογα.μαλιστα με προσθηκη 2-3 πυκνωτων και μιας αντιστασης νομιζω δεχεται pll.αν ενδιαφερει θα πω τις επιπλεον συνδεσεις.

----------


## electron

Σίγουρα θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ανέφερες αυτές τις συνδέσεις. Τώρα αν ήταν και το τυπωμένο μονής αντί για διπλής όψης,πιστεύω θα ήταν ευκολότερο στην κατασκευή του.

----------


## gsmaster

Μα το τυπωμένο μονής όψης είναι. Η άλλη όψη είναι όλη χαλκός οπότε δεν χρειάζεται αποχάλκωση...

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον εχω καλα νεα. δοκιμασα το vco αυτο με το pll του site και ειχα αψογο αποτελεσμα. μου εκανε lock  σε όλη την μπαντα. απλα χρειάστηκε να βάλω 6 σπείρες πηνίο διαμέτρου (τουμπο δηλαδη 5.5 mm όπως λεω και στα υλικα).
φορτώνω και τις αλλαγες στο vco για συνδεση με pll καθώς και το νέο board.

----------


## electron

> Μα το τυπωμένο μονής όψης είναι. Η άλλη όψη είναι όλη χαλκός οπότε δεν χρειάζεται αποχάλκωση...



Σωστά Γιάννη. Από βιασύνη δεν είδα ότι η κάτω όψη είναι όλη χαλκός. Φίλε tzitzika μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις και το θεωρητικό.

----------


## tzitzikas

το θεωρητικο αλλη μερα που θα χω χρονο.δε το εχω πρεπει να το σχεδιασω.καλο βραδυ

----------


## tzitzikas

φορτωνω και το σχηματικο διαγραμμα σχεδιασμενο στο χερι.

----------


## gsmaster

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:* Συμμάζεψα λιγο το pcb board του vco και το έκανα ώστε να ταιριάζει και για χρήση με
> ποντεσιόμετρο και για χρήση με το PLL. Ξαναφορτώνω τα τελικά αρχεία ακριβως απο κάτω !!!.
> (αυτα να κατεβάζετε)



Το μετέφερα σε νέο θέμα, προσωρινά στο φόρουμ (μήπως έχουμε καμια διόρθωση) και μετά θα το πάμε στα κυκλώματα.

----------


## tzitzikas

gsmaster το  ελεγξα καλα δεν εχει κανενα λαθος. Θα ειναι το τελικο. Μπορεις να το φορτωσεις στα κυκλωματα.

----------


## electron

Όσον αφορά το pcb μήπως αυτό θα έπρεπε να μετατραπεί σε άλλου είδους αρχείο, ας πούμε jpeg προκειμένου να μπορούμε με το irfanview να το τυπώνουμε στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις;

----------


## tzitzikas

οπως ειναι στο acrobat reader αν το τυπωσεις ειναι στις πραγματικες διαστασεις.ασε που εκτυπωνεται τελεια.

----------


## gsmaster

> Όσον αφορά το pcb μήπως αυτό θα έπρεπε να μετατραπεί σε άλλου είδους αρχείο, ας πούμε jpeg προκειμένου να μπορούμε με το irfanview να το τυπώνουμε στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις;



Όπου τα τυπωμένα είναι σε .pdf αναφέρεται...
_Για την σωστή εκτύπωση του τυπωμένου, επιλέξτε Page Scaling: None στο παράθυρο επιλογών εκτύπωσης του Acrobat Reader._ 

Το .pdf προσφέρει μια άριστη ποιότητα όσον αφορά την ανάλυση της εικόνας (κάνε ζοομ και θα καταλάβεις) και κατα την εκτύπωση δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε αλχημείες με αναλύσεις, dpi και διαστάσεις...

Περισσότερα εδώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

:OK:  συνάδελφε.

----------


## tzitzikas

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:* *εκ παραδρομης εκανα ενα λαθος στα υλικα και αντι για 3 πυκνωτες 1nf εγραψα 10nf.φορτωνω τα διορθωμενα topothetisi_ulikwn_new.zip & vco_fm_ulika.zip.
ο gsmaster ας κανει τις αλλαγες γιατι δεν εχω edit στο κυκλωμα.
οσοι το εχουν κατασκευασει ας αλλαξουν τους 10nf με 1nf*.  :Shocked:

----------


## gsmaster

Διορθώθηκε...

----------


## electron

Σήμερα λοιπόν που βρήκα επιτέλους χρόνο και διάθεση ασχολήθηκα με το vco που έχουμε στο site.Δοκίμασα πηνία διαφόρων διαμετρημάτων και σπειρών όμως το κύκλωμα αρνείται πεισματικά να δουλέψει σε όλη τη μπάντα. Ετσι λέω να φτιάξω το vco σου φίλε tzitzika. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι αν με την εισαγωγή διαμόρφωσης έχεις παρατηρήσει τυχόν προβλήματα <ξεκλειδώματος> του pll λόγω της έντασης του ηχού.

----------


## tzitzikas

θα το κοιταξω να δωσω full ενταση και θα σου απαντησω αυριο. με φυσιολογικη σταθμη ηχου δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## tzitzikas

electron ανεβασα τον ηχο σε φαση να παραμορφωνει αρκετα στο ραδιο και δεν παρατηρησα ξεκλειδωμα στο pll.

----------


## electron

ok.Σήμερα πήγα να αγοράσω τα υλικά όμως δεν βρήκα τα bfy90, επομένως θα πρέπει να περιμένω μετά τις γιορτές για να τα έχω.

----------


## erasor

Τα τελικά αρχεία της κατασκευής είναι αυτα που υπάρχουν εδώ;;;;;;
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=731

----------


## gsmaster

Ω ναι erasor, δεν πιστεύω να ξεχάσαμε τίποτα...

----------


## Killo_Watt

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανίς άλλος το κύκλωμα και αν ναι του δούλεψε καλά???

----------


## erasor

Κατά περίεργο τρόπο εχω βρεί όλα τα υλικα για την VCO και το PLL στην Καλαμάτα εκτος απο την διπλή VARICAP BB204G , γνωρίζει κανείς ποιός έχει στην Αθήνα ή κάπου αλλού;

----------


## RFPOWER N

Φιλε erasor  μπορεις να βαλεις αντι του ενος διπλου BB204  2Χ  BB109 η BB139 

Φιλικα  RFPOWER N

----------


## erasor

Το έχω σκεφτεί και για αυτο τον λόγο εχω ψάξει τα datasheets και των δύο , αλλά βλέπω πως το bb204 εχει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα απο το BB119. Το έχεις κατασκευάσει και λειτουργεί κανονικά;

----------


## RFPOWER N

Ναι λειτουργει κανονικα και με παρομοιες varycap για vhf. Τελος εαν θελεις να βγαλει 1 w θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις την αντισταση στον εκπομπο του 2n4427 και απο 820 Ωμ θα βαλεις αλλη αντισταση αρκετα κατω απο 100 Ωμ.

----------


## electron

Δουλεύει κανονικά σε όλη τη μπάντα από 88 ως 108;

----------


## RFPOWER N

Φιλε electron με τα BB139 πηγε απο 84-110 αυτο το κεντραρεις απο το πηνειο οπως γνωριζεις, βεβαια εξαρταται και απο την ταση που παιρνουν οι βαρυκαπ 0-8V σε εμενα.

----------


## AKIS

οσοι απο εσας το εχετε κατασκευασει,ποσο ισχυ σας εβγαλε?

----------


## electron

> Φιλε electron με τα BB139 πηγε απο 84-110 αυτο το κεντραρεις απο το πηνειο οπως γνωριζεις, βεβαια εξαρταται και απο την ταση που παιρνουν οι βαρυκαπ 0-8V σε εμενα.



Αυτό είναι ενθαρυντικό γιατί σκέφτομαι κάποια στιγμή να το φτιάξω και δεν θα ήθελα να με απογοητεύσει όπως το vco που έχουμε στο site.Aν είναι απλώς να πυκνώσω ή να αραιώσω λιγάκι τις σπείρες του πηνίου δεν είναι κόπος.Όσον αφορά την ισχύς που βγάζει,με μια αντίσταση ας πούμε 50Ωμ 1/2βατ στον εκπομπό του 2Ν4427 θα καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε 1βατ;

----------


## erasor

Φιλοι βοήθεια!. Σε ποιό κατάστημα αγοράσατε BFY90 ;;; Έχω βρεί στον www.darlas.gr αλλά το ελάχιστο της παραγγελίας είναι 5 κομμάτια και τα χρεώνει και 5,08€ +ΦΠΑ. Τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω βρεί στο www.inter-shop.gr. Σήμερα το πρωί τηλεφώνησα στην smatkit δεν έχει τίποτα  :Crying or Very sad:  το ίδιο και η C&A   :Crying or Very sad:  Καμιά ιδέα;  :Idea:  ;



Επίσης αν έχετε και πληροφορίες για γέφυρα , για τυπική μέτρηση στασίμων και ισχύος με φυσικά λογική τιμή εως 50€. Έχω δεί την ZETAGI HP500 ο ιταλός κατασκευαστής στον τιμοκατάλογο της ιστοσελίδας του http://www.zgitaly.it/pricelist/index.htm 
την έχει 47€ πιστεύω πως η τιμής της είναι πολύ καλή για αυτά που δίνει, αλλά το ερώτημα είναι απο πού την αγοράζουμε σε αυτή την τιμή;;



Δείτε εδώ γεφύρια   :P  http://www.thiecom.de/shop1/index.ht...ssgeraete.html

----------


## RFPOWER N

Φίλε erasor ρώτησε και για το BFX89  είναι το ίδιο με το BFY90.  Φιλε  electron Για να βγάλει 1W το 2Ν4427 πρέπει ο εκπομπος να γειωθεί κατ ευθείαν, και χρειάζεται ένα ανεμιστηρακι 12V όπως αυτά που βάζουνε στις CPU, για να φυσάει το ψυκτρακι του 2Ν4427. Στην αρχή που το δούλευα χωρίς το ανεμιστηρακι μετά από λίγες μέρες παρατήρησα σημαντική πτώση, και από 1W έβγαζε 400mw περίπου (το ψυκρακι του τρανζίστορ ζεμάταγε) τώρα είναι OK.

Παιδιά σας χαιρετώ θα τα ξαναπούμε μετά το Πάσχα.
Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε Όλους
 RFPOWER N

----------


## erasor

Στα πηνία ποση είναι η αποσταση απο την πρωτη σπείρα εως την τελευταία. Από διαστάσεις έχουμε μόνο , το Φ 5,5 της ταλάντωσης και 6,5 για της εξόδου. Για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός θέλω να ξέρω τι αποσταση θα έχει η μια σπειρα απο την αλλη ??

----------


## electron

Erasor αν και αυτή η απόσταση θεωρητικά είναι υπολογίσιμη,στην πράξη δεν είναι τοσο κρίσιμη.Πάντως είναι περίπου 1mm.

----------


## fireball

Έφτιαξα και εγώ το vco και δουλεύει μια χαρά και με το pll σε ολες τις συχνότητες. Έβαλα πηνίο L1 6 σπείρες σε 6mm.

----------


## tzitzikas

ποιο αυτο που χω φορτωσει?(με τα bfy90)

----------


## fireball

Ναι. Έβαλα τα bfx89 όμως και δυο varicap bb139. Τώρα μένει να το βάλω και σε μεταλλικό κουτί για θωράκιση. Έχει λίγο χαμηλή διαμόρφωση αλλά του έδινα είσοδο απο τον υπολογιστή και δεν περιμένω πολλά. Ο πομπός fm 3w απο τις κατασκευές δεν μου είχε δουλέψει με τίποτα. Αυτό αμέσως! Πάλι καλά που δεν έφταιγε το pll τελικά.

----------


## tzitzikas

ποσο εχει το bfx89???γιατι το BFY90 εχει 3,9 ευρω εκαστος!

----------


## fireball

Πολύ φτηνότερα. Πάνω απο 50λεπτά δεν πρέπει να έχει! Θα σου πώ αύριο που θα πάω να πάρω γιατί πρέπει να έκαψα κάποιο.

----------


## tzitzikas

ιναι ομως ακριβως αντιστοιχα.σε κελυφος και ακροδεκτες ειναι ιδια,ειναι και στα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα??

----------


## fireball

To bfy90 και το bfx89 είναι σχεδόν ίδια. Το bfx89 έχει έξοδο 6mW και το bfy90 12mW για αυτό είναι και πιο ακριβό λογικά.

----------


## amiga

Τώρα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και έφτιαξα το vco. Ότι δούλεψε ,δούλεψε στους 85-115 πολύ καλά αλλά δεν μου βγάζει πάνω από 400mW στα 12V. Η αντίσταση στον εκπομπό του 4427 είναι 22Ω. η μόνη αλλαγή που έκανα είναι ότι έβαλα ένα 78L09 στον ταλαντωτή για μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα και ότι λόγω του ότι είχα το παλιό σχέδιο έβαλα τους 3 πυκνωτές των 10nF αντί του 1nF. Λέτε να παίζει ρόλο κάτι απ αυτά;

----------


## amiga

Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές , γείωσα και τον εκπομπό του 4427, το τροφοδότησα και με 14V το 4427 αντί για 12 αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τα 500mW.Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## tzitzikas

ισως το 7809 που εβαλες να μειωνει το σημα που βγαζει ο ταλαντωτης.

----------


## amiga

το έβγαλα! αλλά και πάλι 400mW πέρνω :(

----------


## amiga

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε όσοι το κατασκυάσατε πόσα W σας έβγαλε , με τι γέφυρα κάνατε μετρίσεις και σε τι φορτίο;
εγώ έβγαλα και το φίλτρο και πάλι 400mW παίρνω :(

και αν μπορεί κάπιος να μετρίσει πόσα mW παίρνει μετά απο κάθε στάδιο.

(δεν αμφισβητώ την λειτουργεία του vco απλά προσπαθώ να βρώ τι φταιει!)

----------


## amiga

Μετά απο αρκετές δοκιμές παρατήρισα: 
με τα 2Ν4427 της ST που έβαζα δεν παίρνω παραπάνω απο 400mW
με το 2Ν4427 της RCA παίρνα 900mW
και με το 2Ν4427 τηε motorola παίρνω 1.1W!!!!!!
τώρα αν βάλω έναν πυκνωτή 33pF απο την βάση ως πρως την γη του 4427 παίρνω 200mW παραπάνω σε κάθε περίπτωση
και αν αντί για VK200 τροφοδοτήσω το BFY90 μέσω πηνίου 6 πρείρες 5mm διάμετρο με σύρμα 1 mm όταν το τεντώνω ανεβάζει ακόμα παραπάνω ισχυ!! (αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα γιατί συμβαίνει αλλά διπλασιάξει σχεδόν την έξοδο!)

----------


## kostas30

αλλα απο αρμονικες τι λεει?????

----------


## amiga

εχω και spectrum και το έβλεπα! γενικά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, αλλά υπάρχουν Ελληνικό εμπόριο και άλλα που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι σαν την χειρώτερη αυτουνού! εκεί που ανεβαίνουν λίγω οι αρμωνικές είναι εκέι που λέω ότι αλλάγω το choke και παίζω με το πηνίο.

----------


## tzitzikas

amiga στην εξοδο εχεις βαλει το φιλτρο κανονικα ε? τα ανοιγματα των σπειρων τα εχεις ρυθμισει?

----------


## NOE

φιλε amiga για πες μου λιγο για το spectrum, λίγο ασχετο με την συζητηση εδώ αλλά τωρα το θυμίθηκα, πως μπορώ να εχω ένα σπέκτρουμ, εξοπλήσμπός? κόστος? μπορώ να το κάνω με τη βοηθεια του Η/Υ και μια καρτα για παράδειγμα?

----------


## amiga

εγώ έχω έναν ψηφιακό και κάνει 3.500.000 ευρώ! 
η πιο φτινή λύση που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις μια πλακέτα με 400 ευρώ περίπου που μετατρέπει εναν παλμογράφο σε spectrum.
ή έναν pc με κάρτα παλμογράφου σε spectrum.
έτσι δούλευα εγώ παλιά αλλά δεν έχεις μέτρησεις και απλά βλέπεις

ναι! έχω το φίλτρο! η πλακέτα είναι όπως την έβαλες εσύ στο site. πάντως όπως είπα έχει κάπιες αρμονικές αλλά οχι και κάτι το ιδιέταιρο , σε σχέση με άλλα Ελληνικά επώνυμα μια χαρα έιναι!!!

----------


## NOE

Amiga ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση,

είχα φτιαξει κ εγω το εν λόγο vco σε μία πλακέτα που σχεδίασα εγώ στην οποία υπήρχε ενσωματομένο κ το PLL του SITE αλλα δεν πήρα παραπάνω από 400mW στην έξοδο από τότε δεν ασχολήθηκα ξανά γιατί κ με αυτα τα mW την δουλειά μου την έκανα.
Για να αγοράσω όμως το 4427 της motorola δεν μου φαινεται κ πολυ εύκολο γιατί η motorola νομίζω σταμάτησε να το παράγει εδώ κ αρκετά χρονια.

----------


## amiga

εγώ είχα αρκετά της morotola απο παλιά!

----------


## eebabs2000

Γίνεται στη θέση του 2Ν4427 να βάλουμε κάποιο άλλο που να βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και αν ναι, ποιο;

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά αυτός ο ταλαντωτής μπορεί μετά απο μία βαθμίδα buffer να οδηγήσει ένα κύκλωμα ενίσχυσης
με το 2SC1971;
Υπάρχει κανένα κύκλωμα ενίσχυσης να ταιργιάζει μαυτό για να πάρω 7-8W
Έχω ένα 2Ν4427 και λέει *Cen* 2N4427 0221 ξέρετε πιανής εταιρίας είναι;
όσα τέτοια εχωπάρει τα ίδια λένε.

----------


## eebabs2000

Βρήκα το 2Ν3553, το οποίο σύμφωνα με το datasheet δίνει στα 100ΜΗz, 3W με οδήγηση 50mW και ως και 7W στα 100MHz με οδήγηση 0.5W. Λέτε να κάνει;

----------


## m28

Μια χαρά είναι, μόνο μην το δουλέψεις στα 7W!

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή αντί του 2Ν4427 αν βάλω το 2Ν3553 θα έχω μεγαλύτερη ισχύ;

----------


## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα για να ελέγχετε με PLL τώρα επειδή δεν βρήκα τρόπο να προγραμματίσω το Pic
και θέλω να το κάνω με ποτενσιόμετρο, εκτός απο το ποτενσιόμετρο που θα προσθέσω θέλει άλλες αλαγές;

----------


## chip

ALAMAN το 2ν4427 που έχεις είναι μάλλον της central semiconductors

----------


## ALAMAN

Κάνουν δουλεία ή να ψάξω για καλύτερα;

----------


## djsadim

αν δεν κανω λαθος το 2Ν4427 ειναι 12ν ενω το 2Ν3553 ειναι 28ν οποτε δεν ξερω αν σου βγαλει την ισχη που θελεις

----------


## ALAMAN

Ωραία θα το αντικαθαστήσω με το 2Ν3553.
Δεν με είπατε όμως εκτός το ποτεσνιόμετρο που θα προσθέσω στα σημεία 1, 2 και 3,
να αφερέσω τίποτα; το έχω φτιάξει να δουλεύει με PLL και θέλω να το κάνω με ποτενσιόμετρο.
Είνες τις αντιστάσεισ που λέει και τους πυκνωτές που βάζουμε για έλεγχο με PLL να τα βγάλω ή να τα αφήσω;

----------


## m28

Στα 12V προτείνω το MRF237 το οποίο έχει την μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από όλα ( μιλάω πάντα για ισχύ 3-4W ).

Όλα τα άλλα 2N3924, 2N3553, BFS22A, BFS23A με την ίδια οδήγηση θα βγάλουν λιγότερη ισχύ.

----------


## m28

Ξέχασα να πω ότι το MRF237 έχει στο κέλυφος τον εκπομπό, κάτι που το θεωρώ πλεονέκτημα ειδικά όταν σκοπεύεις να θωρακίσεις την κατασκευή.

----------


## ALAMAN

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!
Έβαλα το VCO σε λειτουργία και δεν δουλεύει καθόλου.
έβαλα ποτενσιόμετρο τον πουκνωτή και την αντίσταση που έλεγε για το PLL τα άφησα όπως ήταν εξάλου 
νομίζω οτι δεν πείραζε και σε τίποτα.
*Το ποδαράκι 1 που συνδέουμε το ένα άκρο απο το ποτενσιόμετρο στο σχέδιο του VCO έχει μία κόκκινη βουλίτσα
εκείνο γειώνετε;* εγώ το γείωσα
Γείωσα και τα σημεία που θα μπούν θωρακίσης χωρίς να βάλω λαμίτσες.
Τί φταίει τώρα.....;....;...;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση άν το φίλτρο αρμονικών δεν είναι καλά φτιαγμένο (οι σπείρες) να μην εκπέμπει καλά;
Να δώσω RF στην κεραία πριν απο το φίλτρο; δηλαδή στο σειμείο που ενόνοντε ο 100p το L2 (του φίλτρου) και ο 2.7p.
Ή απο τον συλέκτη του Τ3 (2Ν4427);
Τί φταίει τώρα  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:

----------


## tzitzikas

> ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!
> Έβαλα το VCO σε λειτουργία και δεν δουλεύει καθόλου.
> έβαλα ποτενσιόμετρο τον πουκνωτή και την αντίσταση που έλεγε για το PLL τα άφησα όπως ήταν εξάλου 
> νομίζω οτι δεν πείραζε και σε τίποτα.
> *Το ποδαράκι 1 που συνδέουμε το ένα άκρο απο το ποτενσιόμετρο στο σχέδιο του VCO έχει μία κόκκινη βουλίτσα
> εκείνο γειώνετε;* εγώ το γείωσα
> Γείωσα και τα σημεία που θα μπούν θωρακίσης χωρίς να βάλω λαμίτσες.
> Τί φταίει τώρα.....;....;...;
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση άν το φίλτρο αρμονικών δεν είναι καλά φτιαγμένο (οι σπείρες) να μην εκπέμπει καλά;
> ...




ALAMAN το σημειο 1 οντως το γειωνεις. τρυπας στο σημειο που ειναι η κοκκινη βουλα και περνας ενα συρματακι μεσα απο την τρυπα και κολλας την πιστα με την αλλη πλαυρα της πλακετας που ειναι ολο χαλκο. γενικα σε ολα τα σημεια με κοκκινη βουλα κανεις το ιδιο . ειναι σημεια που πρεπει να συνδεθουν με το - της τροφοδοσιας (γειωση). ελενξε μηπως ξεχασες κανενα.
τωρα την αντισταση και τον πυκνωτη που ειναι για ελεγχο με πλλ βγαλτα. αλλα και να τα αφησεις δεν πειραζει. προσεξε επισης τα bfy90 πως τα συνδεεις. μην εχεις κανα λαθος. παντως κατι εχεις κανει λαθος. το vco εντος σπιτιου και χωρις κεραια πρεπει να βγαζει πολυ ισχυρο σημα σε ολη την μπαντα. μηπως δεν εχεις συνδεσει σωστα τις βαρικαπ? δε ταλαντωνει καθόλου????

----------


## ALAMAN

Τίποτα φίλε ούτε θόρυβος ούτε βόμβος ούτε παράσιτα τίποτα, τίποτα.
Θα το ελέγξω ξανα και αν δεν γίνει τίποτα θα το ξανακάνω...
Την γείωσα την πλευρά που λες, όλες τις βουλίτσες τις γείωσα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν δουελύει  :Shocked:  , θα σκάσω  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Head:   :Head:   :Neutral:   :d'oh!: 
Μήπως φταίει το πηνίο ταλάντωσης;  :Think:   :Brick wall:

----------


## Giannis511

Τσέκαρες αν έχεις καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί τις πάτησα όλες με το κολυτίρι 2 φορές

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω αν αποδίδει τελικά το 2Ν3553.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μόλις τώρα τελείωσα τη κατασκευή του VCO. To 2N3553 μου βγάζει κάπου 0.7-0.8W. Δε ξέρω τώρα με μεγαλύτερη τάση τι μπορεί να κάνει... Εγώ του είχα κανονικά το 7812. Πολύ σταθερό το VCO ακόμα και με ποτενσιόμετρο... Μου συντόνιζε περίπου από 87-110. Eκείνο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν η ισχύς στην έξοδο μεταβάλλεται με το πείραγμα των πηνίων του φίλτρου. Πιστεύω πως όχι και πολύ... Πάντως είναι *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ*.

----------


## ALAMAN

Και εγώ γιατί δεν το κατάφερα;
τα δύο πρώτα τρανζίστορ γιατί έχουν 4 πόδια;

----------


## eebabs2000

> Και εγώ γιατί δεν το κατάφερα;
> τα δύο πρώτα τρανζίστορ γιατί έχουν 4 πόδια;



Μήπως έβαλες ανάποδα τα ΒFY90; Εκεί που είναι η προεξοχή στο τρανζίστορ, είναι ο εκπομπός. Το τέταρτο ενώνεται με το περίβλημα του τρανζίστορ. Ανοίγεις μία τρύπα και κολλάς το ποδαράκι αυτό στη κάτω όψη της πλακέτας που είναι όλη χαλκος για να το έχεις γειωμένο. Αν το μετρήσεις με ένα ωμόμετρο θα δεις ότι το ένα απ' αυτά ενώνεται με το περίβλημα του τρανζίστορ. Τσέκαρε ξανά όλα τα εξαρτήματα να τα έχεις στη σωστή θέση, τα ποδαράκια των όσων γειώνονται να είναι καλά ενωμένα με την κάτω όψη, τη τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος, και το καλώδιο που πάει για τη κεράια για να μην έχεις στάσιμα και στο κάψει!

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή τα 3 απο τα 4 είναι κανονικά βάση εκπομπός συλέκτης και το τέταρτο το ενώνω με το κέλυφος του τρανζίστορ;
εκεί που έχει την προεξοχή δεξιά και αριστερά έχει δύο ακροδέκτες δληαδή η προεξοχή βρίσκετε ανάμεσα σε δύο ποδαράκια.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι τα τρία είναι κανονικά, το τέταρτο είναι ήδη ενωμένο με το κέλυφος και συ το ενώνεις στη γη της πλακέτας. Η προεξοχή βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε δύο ακροδέκτες. Όπως το κοιτάς από ΠΑΝΩ αριστερά της προεξοχής είναι ο εκπομπός και δεξιά είναι αυτός που ενώνεται με το κέλυφος. Μέτρησέ το και με το ωμόμετρο (ακούμπα κέλυφος και τον κάθε ακροδέκτη χωριστά και θα δεις ο ένας απ' αυτούς να έχει μια αντισταση στα 0,κάτι ωμ με το κέλυφος, αυτός είναι ο τέταρτος). Έλεγξε και αυτά που είπαμε παραπάνω...

----------


## eebabs2000

Λοιπόν παιδιά το δοκίμασα και με το PLL του site το οποίο το είχα δοκιμάσει ξανά και με τον πομπό των 3W και νόμιζα ότι δε δούλευε αλλά τελικά μάλλον στο κύκλωμα του πομπού ήταν το πρόβλημα. Τώρα με το VCO αυτό βγαίνει τέλεια και ως θαύμα η ισχύς του από 0.8W που μου έβγαζε το 2Ν3553 ανέβηκε περίπου 1.1W. Δε ξέρω πως, αλλά όπως και να έχει εμένα με κάλυψε. 

Φανταστείτε μία κεραία μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο κλεισμένη να "βγαίνει" ως και 300m περίπου. 

Η διαμόρφωση του είναι πραγματικά άριστη, με υπέροχα μπάσα και γλυκα πρίμα.

Γεια σου tzitzika με τα VCO σου!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι σωστά τα έβαλα τα τρανζίστορ.
Το πηνίο ταλάντωσης πόσες σπείρες το έκανες;
Το φίλτρο αρμονικών το έφτιαξες όπως να ναι; Εγώ άφησα μία σπείρα κενό απο την άλλη.
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμία φωτογραφία του VCO;
Μετά απο αυτό μπορώ να βάλω μία βαθμίδα buffer και μετά απευθείας λίνεαρ ή θέλει και βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης;

----------


## ALAMAN

Είναι νεκρό δεν δουλεύει.
Θα το ξανακάνω.

----------


## chip

Μήπως δουλεύει αλλά εκπέμπει εκτός μπάντας FM? (πχ στα 150MHz)

----------


## eebabs2000

Δυστυχώς ρε φιλαράκι δεν έχω ψηφιακή, αλλιώς θα ανέβαζα φώτο. Αν βρω πουθενά θα το ανεβάσω! Το πηνίο ταλάντωσης το έφτιαξα με σύρμα 1mm, 5 σπείρες με διάμετρο 5mm. Όμως χρειάστηκε να τις ανοίξω ελάχιστα. Τα πηνία του φίλτρου ότι λέει ακριβώς στα υλικά: 4 σπείρες σε τουμπο 6.5mm αλλά επειδή δεν είχα 6.5mm, έβαλα 3.5 σπείρες σε 7αρι τούμπο. Δεν άφησα καθόλου απόσταση μεταξύ των σπειρών. Η μία σπείρα πάει κολλητά δίπλα στην άλλη. Μετά το VCO μπορείς να βάλεις ένα linear όπως το παρακάτω:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=421
Αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω και' γω αλλά για την ώρα έτσι είναι ότι πρέπει!

Τσάκαρε βασικά και αυτό που λέει ο chip παραπάνω!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Το πηνίο ταλάντωσης είναι 5 σπείρες με διάμετρο 5mm
το φίλτρο αρμονικών εγώ το έχω ανοίξει λίγο 1mm απόσταση η μία σπείρα απο την άλλη.
Το έχω ελέγξει πολές φορές το κύκλωμα και όλα τα εξαρτήματα τα τοποθέτησα μια χαρά.
θα αλλάξω τα τρανζίστορ και τα πηνία.
Έχω βάλει το 2Ν3553 αντι του 2Ν4427
Χωρίς κιεραία δουλεύει (μέσα στο σπίτι, στο ίδιο δωμάτιο); Εγώ το δοκίμασα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις και τίποτα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Εγώ το έχω φτιάξει με τις σπείρες κολλητά τη μία δίπλα στην αλλη όπως είπα και παραπάνω. Μήπως δε γείωσες κάποιο εξάρτημα; Έλεγξε πάλι όλες τις κόκκινες κουκίδες στο σχήμα, και στο κύκλωμά σου αυτά τα σημεία να είναι γειωμένα. Το ποτενσιόμετρο που ελέγχει τη τάση στη varicap το τοποθέτησες σωστά; Άνοιξε ένα ραδιόφωνο σε κάποια συχνότητα και γύρισέ το *πολύ* αργά και μόλις περάσει τη συχνότητα αυτή το VCO θα το ακούσεις. Ποτέ μην το δουλεύεις το κύκλωμα χωρίς κεραία ή κάποιο φορτίο! και' γω το 2N3553 έχω και κάνει μια χαρά...

Από που του δίνεις τάση και τι τάση; Τσέκαρε τη τροφοδοσία. Και πάντα με φορτίο στην έξοδο όταν το ανάβεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το δοκίμαζω με κεραία (το έχω δοκιμάσει και χωρίς κεραία)
Τροφοδοσία δίνω 15-18V και με τον σταθεροποιητή πάει στα 12V
Πήρα πλακέτα αύριο μεθ' άυριο θα το κάνω

----------


## tzitzikas

eebabs2000 δε το εχω δοκιμασει με το 2N3553 αλλα μονο με το 2Ν4427. απλα το εβαλες στη θεση του 2Ν4427 η αλλαξες και καμια αντισταση για να του δωσεις περισοτερη οδηγηση?
ναι με το pll παιζει τελεια. το μονο βεβαια στα - ειναι οτι με το pll δεν μπορεις να αναιβεις απνω απο τους 108.

----------


## eebabs2000

Στη βάση του 2Ν3553 η μία αντίσταση που είναι 820Ω εγώ εξαρχής την έβαλα 560Ω, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι παίζει βασικό ρόλο. Τελικά 0.8W περίπου δίνει, είχα κάνει λάθος μέτρηση παραπάνω που είπα 1.1W. Εξάλλου η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή. Εντάξει, για πάνω από 108 έχω και το ποτενσιόμετρο και με ένα διακοπτάκι επιλέγω PLL ή ποτενσιόμετρο. Πάντως το κύκλωμα είναι άψογο... έχω να το λέω, πολύ σταθερο και καλό σε σύγκριση με άλλα που έχω κάνει και ήταν σπάσιμο νεύρων...

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί γλυκιά διαμόρφωση είναι αυτή;
Τέλεια... πρώτη φορά ακούω τέτοια διαμόρφωση και με τέρμα την ένταση.
Το κατάφερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Ξέχασα να βάλω έναν πυκνωτή  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   για μπάτσες είμαι.
Ένα περίεργο πράμα, δίνω διαμόρφωση απο pc με τέρμα την ένταση όσο δίνει δηλαδή και ακούγετε μιά χαρά.
αλλα με χαμηλή ένταση δεν ακούγετε.
Με κεραία παίζει, έξω χωρίς κουτί. 2Ν3553, το πηνίο ταλάντωσης μία πείρα απόσταση απο την άλλη, και το φίλτρο
κολητά όσο γίνετε.
Πολύ καλό το VCO πραγματικά με άλλον πομπό έπρεπε να ζοριστώ πολύ για να βγάλω τέτοιο γλυκό ήχο... και άν έβγαζα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπράβο ρε φίλε, χάρηκα. Είδες; Είναι υπέροχο πομπουδάκι. Πάμε τώρα και για το linear... Άντε και καλές εκπομπές!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξεπερνάει τα 300μ με κεραία και σπίτια.
Αύριο λέω να βάλω ένα  buffer και έναν ενιχυτή με το 2SC1971 να δούμε τί θα κάνει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξέχασα να πώ το τροφοδότησα με το τροφοδοτικό που παρουσίασα και δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα ίχνος βόμβου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## eebabs2000

> Ξεπερνάει τα 300μ με κεραία και σπίτια.
> Αύριο λέω να βάλω ένα  buffer και έναν ενιχυτή με το 2SC1971 να δούμε τί θα κάνει.



Εγώ δεν την έβγαλα έξω από το σπίτι τη κεραία και έφτασε περίπου 300m... Αν βγει και έξω θα κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Έχεις σχέδιο από το κύκλωμα που λες; Γιατί δε φτιάχνεις ένα από τα linear του site;

----------


## ALAMAN

Buffer, ενίχυση και τροφοδοσία της ενίσχυσης.
Απο το τελευταίο κύκλωμα θα πάρω μόνο την ενίσχυση και θα την τροφοδοτήσω 
με το 2ο κύκλωμα.
μετά απο όλα αυτά θα βάλω και λίνεαρ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε τον ταλαντωτή έξω τον έχεις ή σε κουτί;
Τί κεραία έβαλες μέσα στο σπίτι;
Σήμερα ξαναβγήκα με 12V και ακούστηκε στα 800μ με κεραία χωρίς οπτική επαφή.
Έβαλα 7815 τώρα αλλα δεν ξέρω άν έκανε κάτι... η διαμόρφωση συννεχίζει να είναι τέλεια με άριστο μπάσο.
Τώρα τί μου πορτείνετε να φτιάξω το λίνεαρ του σίτε και να τα βάλω και τα δύο μέσα σε κουτί ή να φτιάξω ένα με δύο
λυχνίες;
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι παίζει εδώ και 3,5 ώρες με 7815 και δεν έχει τσουλήσει καθόλου.

----------


## antonis

μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει μια φοτογραφια με την κατασκευη του?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ορίστε η κατασκευή μου.

----------


## antonis

http://rs7.rapidshare.com/files/2397...line_comp_.gif

----------


## antonis

διαχειρηστες εχω προβλημα μια μπορω να κανω ποστ και μια οχι
καμια λυση υπαρχει?

----------


## antonis

http://rs7.rapidshare.com/files/2397...line_comp_.gif
αυτο αξιζει τον κοπο?

----------


## antonis



----------


## antonis

συγνωμη που ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα τωρα βρηκε να κανει post

----------


## ALAMAN

Το VCO σκορπάει ισχύ παίζει πχ στους 99 καθαρά, και ταυτόχρονα παίζει στους 93 χάλια όμως
Μήπως επηδή είναι κοντά το ραδιόφωνο;
Με PLL θα έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## ALAMAN

Το 2Ν2219Α στην έξοδο θα κάνει;
Πρέπει να βγάζει 900mW περίπου. Να το δοκιμάσω;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Το VCO σκορπάει ισχύ παίζει πχ στους 99 καθαρά, και ταυτόχρονα παίζει στους 93 χάλια όμως
> Μήπως επηδή είναι κοντά το ραδιόφωνο;
> Με PLL θα έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα;



ALAMAN +- 6 MHz περιπου απο την κεντρικη συχνότητα (δες και στους 105 θα εχεις μαλλον αλλη μια ισχυρη) ειναι οι κεντρικες αρμονικες. αυτες οσο και καλα φιλτρα να εχεις υπαρχουν, εχουν ισχυροτερη διαμορφωση που μπουκωνει και ακουγωνται αρκετα μετρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί παίζει στους -6MHz απο τα 98 και κάτι παίζει στους 92 περίπου αλλα στους 104 δεν ακούω τίποτα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το 7815 δεν με ικανοποίησε. Έπιασα την ίδια απόσταση αλλα ο καιρός ήταν βροχερός.
Θα βάλω ξανά 7812 και θα φτιάξω το λίνεαρ του σίτε 25W.
Μετά μπορώ να βάλω κιάλο λίνεαρ; Δηλαδή μετά απο αυτό των 25W να βάλω ένα άλλο που θέλει είσοδο 25W και να βγάλει 
πχ 100W

----------


## chip

Πρίν φτιάξεις το Linear κοίτα να βρείς τρόπο να κόψεις τις αρμονικές....
Το Linear θα ενισχύει και τις αρμονικές και θα ενοχλέις πολύ κόσμο....και τότε είναι που θα σε κυνηγήσουν σίγουρα..
Εκτός αυτόυ όταν λες οτι εκπέμπεις μια ισχύ αυτή είναι η συνολίκή....δηλαδή μαζί με την ισχή της παρεμβολής....
Που σημαίνει οτι χάνεις συμαντική ισχύ άρα και εμβέλεια λόγω της αρμονικής αυτής.
Πιθανό κάποιο στάδιο να πουκώνει ή να έχεις κακή προσαρμογη (πιθανότερο το δεύτερο)
Αν οφείλεται σε μπούκωμα, η μείωση της ισχύος στο στάδιο που σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα θα οδηγήσει τελικά σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ
εκπομπής στην κεντρική συχνότητα (αν και χαμηλότερη συνολική ισχύ) και συνεπώς μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια...

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς μπορώ να κόψω τις αρμονικές;
Το φίλτρο δεν ξέρω άν κάνει δουλειά, με το buffer δεν γίνετε τίποτα;
Πώς μπορώ να αποφήγω αυτά τα προβλήματα;

----------


## ReFas

> Πώς μπορώ να κόψω τις αρμονικές;
> Το φίλτρο δεν ξέρω άν κάνει δουλειά, με το buffer δεν γίνετε τίποτα;
> Πώς μπορώ να αποφήγω αυτά τα προβλήματα;



Γειά σου ALAMAN

Αυτές τις <αρμονικές> μπορείς να τις αποφύγεις με ένα <καλύτερο> δέκτη.

Δεν υπάρχουν αρμονικες +-6Mhz απο την κεντρική, αρμονικές είναι μόνο η διπλάσια τριπλάσια νπλάσια....

5,35 Μc κάτω απο την κεντρική όπως και 7,14 είναι συχνότητες <είδωλα> δημιουργούνται απο τον ίδιο τον δέκτη, με έναν <καλύτερο> δεν θα τις ακούς.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα όμως ο ALAMAN θέλει να μην ενοχλεί του άλλους με τις αρμονικές, αυτό μπορεί να γίνει?

----------


## chip

Πράγματι δεν είναι αρμονικές αλλά.... ταλαντώσεις και σε άλλες συχνότητες! Δηλαδή ο πομπός δεν βγάζει ημιτονική κυματομορφή αλλά κάποια άλλη κυματομορφή που αναλύωντας την προκύπτει οτι περιέχει τις επιπλέον συχνότητες...
Η λύση δεν είναι το φίλτρο.... όταν η κατασκευή έχει εκ τον πραγματων πρόβλημα. Το φίλτρο θα έκοβε τις αρμονικές και όχι εκπομπή σε παραπλήσιες συχνότητες + θόρυβο.
Μπορεί να φτέει κάποια πώλοση (λάθος επιλογή αντιστάσεων ή τασης τροφοδοσίας) μπορεί να μπουκώνει κάποιο στάδιο..
μπορεί να είναι κακή συναρμολόγηση... μπορεί να θέλουν τα στάδια θωράκηση το ένα με το άλλο για να μην επιρεάζει το ένα το άλλο...κλπ...μπορεί να φτέει και το σχέδιο...(κακη προσαρμογή βαθμίδων)
Αυτές είναι οι δυσκολίες των πομπών...που πραγματικά για να φτιάξεις σωστό μηχάνημα πρέπει να έχεις και θεωρητικές γνώσεις και πρακτική εμπειρία σε τέτοιες κατασκευές... και μηχανήματα (Γέφυρα μέτρησης στασίμων και ισχύος, dip meter, spectrum analyser)
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το σχέδιο είναι σωστό μία παλαιά συμβουλή λέει ξυλωμα όλα τα εξαρτήματα, τέλειος καθαρισμός πλακέτας και πάλι από την αρχή...
Υποθέτω οτι έχεις καθαρίσει την πλακέτα με βενζίνη και οτι έχεις βάλει τα κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα...μικρης οσο το δυνατόν ισχύος αντιστάσεις για να έχουν μικρο μέγεθως και συνεπώς μικρές παρασιτικες χωριτικότητες-αυτεπαγωγές, πυκνωτές κεραμικοί υψηλής ποιότητας, καταπροτίμηση NPO.
Έλπίζω να έχεις υπομονή...Αν ναι κάτι καλό θα βγει τελικά....

----------


## ALAMAN

Να την ξανακάνω την πλακέτα τότε.
Γιατή να την καθαρίσω με βενζίνη;
Έχω αγοράσει όλα τα εξαρτήματα όπως τα λέει στον κατάλογο εξαρτημάτων.
Όσον αφορά για τον τρόπο κατακσευής έχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες στην προηγούμενη 
σελίδα, καλά το έφτιαξα;

----------


## chip

Καθαρισμός ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ με βενζίνη! για να φύγει η σολντερίνη που περιέχει η κόληση και αυτή που πιθανόν πρόσθεσες.

----------


## chip

Γενικά φένετε καλά συναρμολογημένη... όμως
Θα προτιμούσα να μην έβλεπα καθόλου πυκνωτές πολυεστέρος και στη θέση τους να είχες κεραμικούς
Σε κάποια πηνία (στο φίλτρο εξόδου) φαίνεται οτι η κόληση τους δεν είναι τέλεια... που σημαίνει οτι πριν τα κολήσεις στην πλακέτα έπρεπε να ξύσεις καλύτερα το βερνίκι τους.
Δεν μου άρεσε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ που είδα απλό πηνιόσυρμα... θα ήταν ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερα (και ίσως να είναι και αιτία των προβλημάτων σου) αν είχες βάλει επάργυρο πηνιόσυρμα.
Στα σημεία που υπάρχει Pad στην πάνω όψη το οποίο δεν συνδέται πουθενά και το ποδαράκι περνάει και δεν είναι κολημένο θα ήταν καλύτεραν να είχες αφαιρέσει εντελώς το pad (στην επάνω όψη) γιατί τώρα υπαρχει μια κακή σύνδεση του ποδιού με το pad και το pad πιθανόν να ενεργεί σαν  κεραια που εκπέμπει σήμα προς τα άλλα στάδια του πομπού δημιουργόντας προβλήματα.

----------


## chip

ΑΚΥΡΟ αυτό με τα Pad που είπα είναι γειώσεις και δεν φέρουν σήμα... όμως είμαι επιφυλακτικός...

----------


## eebabs2000

> Φίλε τον ταλαντωτή έξω τον έχεις ή σε κουτί;
> Τί κεραία έβαλες μέσα στο σπίτι;
> Σήμερα ξαναβγήκα με 12V και ακούστηκε στα 800μ με κεραία χωρίς οπτική επαφή.
> Έβαλα 7815 τώρα αλλα δεν ξέρω άν έκανε κάτι... η διαμόρφωση συννεχίζει να είναι τέλεια με άριστο μπάσο.
> Τώρα τί μου πορτείνετε να φτιάξω το λίνεαρ του σίτε και να τα βάλω και τα δύο μέσα σε κουτί ή να φτιάξω ένα με δύο
> λυχνίες;
> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι παίζει εδώ και 3,5 ώρες με 7815 και δεν έχει τσουλήσει καθόλου.



Σόρυ που άργησα να απαντήσω αλλά έλειπα. Είχα κεραία ground plane μέσα στο σπίτι, αλλά δε δοκίμασα να τη βγάλω έξω. Αν δε βρέχει θα το "μπουμπουνίσω" το Πάσχα. Θα βάλω τη κεραία πάνω στη ταράτσα και θα δω σε ευθεία πάντα γραμμή μέχρι που θα ακουστεί. Τον ταλαντωτή τον έχω κλείσει σε κουτί... μαζί με τη τροφοδοσία του.


Όσο αφορά τις αρμονικές που διάβασα παραπάνω, εγώ δεν παρατήρησα κάτι τέτοιο ούτε με PLL ούτε με POT,  τα σύρματα στα πηνία έτσι τα έχω με χαλκό όπως και' συ, μόνο που στη θέση των πολυεστερικών πυκνωτών (τους 100n της τροφοδοσίας τους έχω κεραμικούς). Μήπως η αιτία που έβγαζε αρμονικές είναι το 7815; Mπορεί και με το 7812 να βγάζει αλλά με το 7815 να ακούγονται κιόλας, αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει να είμαι ειλικρινής. Πάντως όσο άλλαζα σταθμούς δεν είδα να βγάινει σε άλλη συχνότητα.

Για linear λέω για το 25βατο του site... θα δούμε,

Φιλικά!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε chip δεν κατάλαβα τί λες για τα pad
όλα τα σημεία έχουν εξάρτημα πάνω τους εκτός αν λες τις 4 λωρίδες που κολάμε λαμίτσες για θωράκηση.
Τα πηνία λες να τα κάνω με τον κεντρικό ασημί αγωγό που έχουν τα ομοαξονικά καλώδια τηλεόρασης;
Μου το πρότεινε και ένας καθηγητής στο σχολείο αν θυμάμε καλα...
Την πλακέτα να την πλύνω με βενζίνη όπως είναι μαζί με τα εξαρτήματα, ή αν θα την ξανακάνω απο την αρχή και
χρειαστεί να τα ξεκολήσω;
Οι κεραμηκοί NPO είναι οι μικροί οι καφέ;
Φίλε την κεραία σου την έφτιαξες εσύ;
Μπορείς να μου δώσεις πληροφορίες... συχνότητα εκπομπής, υλικό κατασκευής, διαστάσεις κλπ;
Το VCO είναι ο μόνος πομπός που έχω δεί και κατασκευάσει και πραγματικά αξίζει να ασχοληθείς με αυτόν, έμεινα έκπληκτος
περίμενα λιγότερα απο το VCO. Με εντυπωσίασε πραγματικά!!! Πού να βάλω και λίνεαρ...  :Very Happy:  
*Συγχαρητήρια στον tzitzika!*

----------


## eebabs2000

Ο φίλος ο chip παραπάνω προφανώς εννοεί πηνία κατασκευασμένα όπως στη κατασκευή που φαίνεται εδώ

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...r=asc&start=15

Οι κεραμικοί πυκνωτές μοιάζουν με "φακές" κάπως...

Η κεραία μου είναι ιδέα από το παρακάτω θέμα μόνο που εγώ πάνω στον κοννέκτορα SO239 έχω κολλήσει για ακτίνες και μαστίγιο κεραίες ραδιοφώνου, τις οποίες μπορώ να ανοιγοκλείνω ανάλογα τη συχνότητα που βάζω... Δες παρακάτω λέει και τον τρόπο υπολογισμού της κεραίας στη 1η και 2η σελίδα.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...r=asc&start=30

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ όταν έφτιαξα την δικιά μου ground plane με καλώδιο 75Ω δεν έπαιζε καλα
χάλια έπαιζε στους υψηλούς τόνους είχε μεγάλο θόρυβο.
Βέβαια στην ταράτσα καθόταν κάπως στραβά.

----------


## chip

Αυτό με τα pad δεν με ενοχλεί πολύ αφού τα ποδαράκια που περνάνε μέσα από αυτά πάνε σε γείωση...
Εννοώ κάποια pad που υπάρχουν και δεν συνδέονται πουθενά και περνούν μέσα από αυτά, ποδαράκια εξαρτημάτων που τα κολάς στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας.
Και τώρα θέλει καθάρισμα με βενζίνη με μία οδοντόβουρτσα (δεν πιστεύω να την χρησιμοποιήσεις μετά για άλλη χρήση   :Very Happy:  ). (προσεκτικά μην τραβματίσεις κανένα εξάρτημα). Και καλύτερα να μην μπει η βενζίνη μέσα στο ποτενσιόμετρο (γιατι θα έχει διαλυμένη σολντερίνη)
Οι κεραμικοί NPO είναι όπως οι άλλοι κεραμικοίο (φακές) αλλά γράφουν πάνω τους NPO. 
Πραγματι λέγοντας επάργυρο πηνιόσυρμα εννοώ αυτό στη φωτογραφία που πρότεινε ο φίλος eebabs.
Βέβαια δε λέω δεν είναι οτι πιο εύκολο να το βρείς θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο... πάντως το RADIO741 νομίζω πως έχει (τουλάχιστον το έχει στον κατάλογό του)
Αυτό που σου είπε ο καθηγήτης έχει βάση.... Δηλαδή... ΤΑ καλα ομοαξονικά καλώδια έχουν επάργυρο σύρμα... οπότε λύνεις το πρόβλημά σου έτσι... Όμως πρέπει να βρείς καλώδιο υψηλής ποιότητας...που θα αναφέρει πάνω στο καρούλι οτι είναι επάργυρο...

Να βάλεις τον σταθεροποιητή που έβαλε και ο eebabs και δούλεψε σωστά... (πρώτη κίνηση)
Αφού έχει θέσεις για λαμίτσες για θωράκιση να βάλεις όπωσδήποτε!! (δεύτερη κίνηση)
Να το βάλεις σε μεταλικό κουτί. (τρίτη κίνηση)
Αν σου είναι εύκολο δοκίμασε με ένα άλλο πηνίο στον ταλαντωτή... που οι σπείρες θα τελειώνουν κοντά στο pad και δεν θα υπαρχει εκοίνο το ευθύγραμμο τμήμα.. βέβαια αυτό ίσως να σου κάνει τον πομπό να ταλαντώνει εκτός μπάντας  :frown:   (βασικά στον ταλαντωτή είναι πολύ βασικό το επάργυρο σύρμα.)

----------


## ReFas

> Πράγματι δεν είναι αρμονικές αλλά.... ταλαντώσεις και σε άλλες συχνότητες! Δηλαδή ο πομπός δεν βγάζει ημιτονική κυματομορφή αλλά κάποια άλλη κυματομορφή που αναλύωντας την προκύπτει οτι περιέχει τις επιπλέον συχνότητες...



Φίλε chip...υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ο πομπός βγάζει μόνο την κεντρική και τις αρμονικές τίποτα άλλο.
Το τι σχήμα θα έχει η κυματομορφή εξαρτάται από την ένταση των αρμονικών που όπως είπα πιο πάνω είναι μόνο διπλάσια τριπλάσια νπλασια...
Αν δηλαδή έχουμε την κεντρική με πολύ χαμηλές τις αρμονικές τότε η κυματομορφή θα είναι ένα τέλειο ημίτονο.
Aν όλες οι αρμονικές περιττές και άρτιες έχουν ένταση όσο η κεντρική θα έχουμε τετραγωνικό σχήμα. 
Αν είναι οι περιττές ίσες σε ένταση με την κεντρική θα έχουμε τριγωνικό.
Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση θα έχουμε οποιοδήποτε άλλο σχήμα αλλά ΠΑΝΤΑ θα έχουμε την κεντρική και τις αρμονικές ΜΟΝΟ τίποτα άλλο.
Για να έχουμε και κάποια άλλη συχνότητα εκτός από αυτές θα πρέπει κάποια από τις βαθμίδες ενίσχυσης να αυτοταλαντώνει, συνήθως σε χαμηλές συχνότητες 1-10MHz και αυτό γιατί σε αυτές τις συχνότητες τα τρανζίστορ έχουν πολύ μεγάλη ενίσχυση 40db ίσως.
Αν γίνεται αυτό τότε μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε εύκολα και με ένα οποιοδήποτε δέκτη και χωρίς να έχουμε κάποιο αναλυτή φάσματος.
Αν δηλαδή η ταλάντωση μας είναι στους 100MHz και κάποια βαθμίδα αυτοταλαντώνει στους 2MHz τότε θα ακούμε σήματα και στους 102, 104, 106, 108.. αλλά και στους 98, 96, 94, 92, 90…
Στην περίπτωση του φίλου μας του ALAMAN όμως δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και όπως είπα πιο πάνω είναι πρόβλημα του δέκτη και συγκεκριμένα είναι απουσία θωράκισης στις βαθμίδες λήψης.
Ας σκεφτεί κάποιος σε ποια συχνότητα βρίσκεται ο τοπικός ταλαντωτής του δέκτη και θα καταλάβει τι γίνεται…
Μιας και συνήθως δεν προβλέπεται ο δέκτης να είναι σε λίγα μέτρα απόσταση από ένα πομπό πολλά παραβλέπονται από τους κατασκευαστές δεκτών για λόγους οικονομίας.
Αν βρει κάποιο δέκτη που είναι μέσα σε μεταλλικό κουτί όπως παλιότερα ήταν συνήθως οι ψηφιακοί, τότε δε θα ακούει τίποτα.

----------


## chip

Φυσικά ειναι σωστά αυτά που λες... και μακάρι α φτέει ο δέκτης αλλά συνήθως νομίζω φτέει ο πομπός (είτε στα στάδιο ταλάντωσης είτε ενίσχυσης). Αν φταίει ο δέκτης απλά θα πρέπει λίγα μέτρα μακρυά ή έξω από το σπίτι να έχει καθαρό σήμα.
Πάντως έχω δει αρκετούς ταλαντωτές (με ενίσχυση ή χωρίς)  στο spectrum analyser με προβλήματα θορύβου, αρμονικών, ειδώλων κλπ...(και φυσικά εκεί δεν έφτεγε το spectrum analyser των 30000 euro) αλλά η κακή κατασκευή ή τα όχι κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το πρόβλημα με τις αρμονικές ίσως λυθεί με κατάληλη τροφοδοσία και θωράκηση.
ο eebabs2000 τί σταθεροποιητή έβαλε;
Λαμίτσες πού θα βρώ; Πήρα λίγο αλουμύνιο και το έκοψα αλλα δεν κάθετε πάνω το καλάι
Θα πάω να πάρω το πιό ακριβό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για τα πηνία... θέλει και για το φίλτρο αρμονικών;
Άν καθαρίσω την πλακέτα με βενζίνη μην πάρει τίποτα φωτιά μετά απο την θερμότητα των τρανζίστορ.
Όντως έχει μαυρίσει πολύ η πλακέτα απο την σολντερίνη.
Η πλακέτα που έχει οξειδωθεί; Δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα; Δεν μπορώ να κάνω πλαστηκοποίηση πάνω απο τα εξαρτήματα.  :frown: 
Τώρα για το κουτί είναι μπέρδεμα... πρέπει να αφήσω και χώρο για το PLL το linear και όλα τα άλλα.
Επίσης πρέπει να κάνω και ένα τροφοδοτικό και για το linear αλλα και για τον ταλαντωτή και το PLL Επίσης το σήμα διαμόρφωσης θέλει μία μικρή ενίσχυση γιατί όταν δίνω διαμόρφωση απο υπολογιστή την ένταση την έχω στο max και ακούγετε 
μια χαρα. Άν δώσω διαμόρφωση απο CDplayer πρέπει σίγουρα να βάλω και ένα μικρό ενισχυτή.

----------


## ReFas

> Φυσικά ειναι σωστά αυτά που λες... και μακάρι α φτέει ο δέκτης αλλά συνήθως νομίζω φτέει ο πομπός (είτε στα στάδιο ταλάντωσης είτε ενίσχυσης). Αν φταίει ο δέκτης απλά θα πρέπει λίγα μέτρα μακρυά ή έξω από το σπίτι να έχει καθαρό σήμα.
> Πάντως έχω δει αρκετούς ταλαντωτές (με ενίσχυση ή χωρίς)  στο spectrum analyser με προβλήματα θορύβου, αρμονικών, ειδώλων κλπ...(και φυσικά εκεί δεν έφτεγε το spectrum analyser των 30000 euro) αλλά η κακή κατασκευή ή τα όχι κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα.



Ναι αν απομακρύνεις το δέκτη αυτα τα είδωλα των -5 και -7 μεγακυκλων θα πέσουν η θα εξαφανιστούν, καλυτερη δοκιμη παντως ειναι οπως είπα ενας άλλος δέκτης και επειδή δεν ειναι εύκολο να αγοράζει κάποιος και να κάνει δοκιμες ισως μέσω κάποιου φίλου βρει κατι να δοκιμασει.
Επισης και ενα TDA7000 που δεν εχει 10,7 ενδιαμεση κανει για να τσεκαρεις.
Αυτο που λες με τους ταλαντωτες με τα προβληματα που βλεπεις στον αναλυτη...φυσικα και εχουν προβληματα μη σε παραξενεύει, το παράξενο είναι να μην έχουν.
Οπως είχα διαβάσει κάπου...αν θές να φτιάξεις μια ταλάντωση κατασκευασε εναν ενισχυτη ΥΣ !!!
Πράγμα που δηλώνει ποσο ευκολο είναι να αυτοταλαντώση ενας ενισχυτης.
Οσο για τον αναλυτη των 30χιλ € μη νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορει να σου δειχνει αλλα απο την πραγματικότητα...αν διαβάσεις στο εγχειριδιο του θα δεις πως μπορεις να τσεκάρεις αν οι αρμονικες είναι του σήματος που μετράς η τις δημιουργει το ιδιο το όργανο.

----------


## chip

Άν δεν βρείς λαμίτσες... μια λύση είναι να βάλεις ένα κομάτι πλακέτας (που δεν έχει αποχαλκωθεί...
Καλό θα ήταν να ήταν και τα πηνία του φίλτρου από επάργυρο πηνιόσυρμα.
Αφού το καθαρίσεις με βενζίνη θα περιμένεις να στεγνώσει....(πράγμα που γίνεται εξαιρετικά γρήγορα με τη βενζίνη)
Ότι φτιάχνεις καλό είναι να είναι θωρακισμένο από τα άλλα τμήματα (ιδιαίτερα από τον ενισχυτή)
Επίσης τα τροφοδοτικά καλο είναι να είναι σε άλλο κουτί για να μην έχεις προβλήματα από ταλαντώσεις των πηνίων που θα δημιουργούνται από δωνήσεις του μετασχηματιστή στα 50Hz. (ιδιαίτερα στην περίπτωση του VCO)

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον για κατι οικονομικο για λινεαρ εχω τηυν παρακατω προταση. το εχω κατασκευασει και το εχω οδηγησει με το vco με εξοδο 5-6 βατ με το 2SC1971. με το 2SC1972 βγαζει πανω απο 10 οπως λεει ο κατασκευαστης. οικονομικα τρανζιστορς για μια πειρα(μα)τικη κατασκευη.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Το πρόβλημα με τις αρμονικές ίσως λυθεί με κατάληλη τροφοδοσία και θωράκηση.
> ο eebabs2000 τί σταθεροποιητή έβαλε;
> Λαμίτσες πού θα βρώ; Πήρα λίγο αλουμύνιο και το έκοψα αλλα δεν κάθετε πάνω το καλάι
> Θα πάω να πάρω το πιό ακριβό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για τα πηνία... θέλει και για το φίλτρο αρμονικών;
> Άν καθαρίσω την πλακέτα με βενζίνη μην πάρει τίποτα φωτιά μετά απο την θερμότητα των τρανζίστορ.
> Όντως έχει μαυρίσει πολύ η πλακέτα απο την σολντερίνη.
> Η πλακέτα που έχει οξειδωθεί; Δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα; Δεν μπορώ να κάνω πλαστηκοποίηση πάνω απο τα εξαρτήματα. 
> Τώρα για το κουτί είναι μπέρδεμα... πρέπει να αφήσω και χώρο για το PLL το linear και όλα τα άλλα.
> Επίσης πρέπει να κάνω και ένα τροφοδοτικό και για το linear αλλα και για τον ταλαντωτή και το PLL Επίσης το σήμα διαμόρφωσης θέλει μία μικρή ενίσχυση γιατί όταν δίνω διαμόρφωση απο υπολογιστή την ένταση την έχω στο max και ακούγετε 
> μια χαρα. Άν δώσω διαμόρφωση απο CDplayer πρέπει σίγουρα να βάλω και ένα μικρό ενισχυτή.



Έβαλα το 7812. Πάντως το καλύτερο για θωράκιση, είναι ένα μικρό κομμάτι πλακέτας στο οποίο θα έχεις αφαιρέσει τη φωτοευαίσθητη, θα στρώσεις λίγο κόλληση επάνω και θα το κολλήσεις στα γειωμένα σημεία που υπάρχουν για θωράκιση. Εγώ πάντως έχω βάλει μόνο τη μία θωράκιση απ' τη μεριά του ταλαντωτή. Τη κάτω όψη της πλακέτας που είναι όλη χαλκός μη την αφήσεις να οξειδωθεί. Κάλυψέ την με κάποιο βερνίκι, ακόμα και το βερνίκι νυχιών κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά. Έχω κάτι πλακέτες χρόνια και δε σκουριάζουν με τίποτα. 

Αν βάλεις τον ταλαντωτή μέσα στο σασί, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα γιατί σκέψου, ότι θα γειωθεί η πλακέτα και απ' τη μεριά της τροφοδοσίας και από τη μεριά της εισόδου ΑF και από τη μεριά της κεραίας. Εγώ πάντως το linear θα το κάνω σε άλλο κουτί, δε τρέχει και τίποτα. 

Αν δώσεις σήμα από CD player δε χρειάζεται τίποτα αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την έξοδο line οut που έχει.





> Εγώ όταν έφτιαξα την δικιά μου ground plane με καλώδιο 75Ω δεν έπαιζε καλα 
> χάλια έπαιζε στους υψηλούς τόνους είχε μεγάλο θόρυβο. 
> Βέβαια στην ταράτσα καθόταν κάπως στραβά.



Λογικό είναι να μην παίζει σωστά εφόσον έβαλες καλώδιο 75Ω. H ground plane έχει αντίσταση 50Ω οπότε δεν έγινε καλή προσαρμογή. Επίσης θέλει πολύ καλή σύνδεση με το καλώδιο όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στον κοννέκτορα στήριξης με το μπλεντάζ να ενώνεται με τα radials και τον πηρύνα του ομοαξονικού με το μαστίγιο. 

Φίλε tzitzika σε ευχαριστούμε για τα κυκλώματα που βάζεις, το συγκεκριμενο είναι πολύ χρήσιμο ειδικά γι' αυτούς που έκαναν τον πομπό των 3W του site και δε τους δούλεψε καλά (και έλεγα θα πάει χαμένο το τρανζίστορ). Συντονίζεται εύκολα από τους μεταβλητούς;

----------


## ALAMAN

Πολύ καλό το λίνεαρ και οικονομικό, βρήκα το 2SC1971 6 ευρώ
Τώρα για το 2SC1972 δεν ξέρω πόσο έχει
Το λίνεαρ με το 2sc1971 λέει οτι χρειάζετε οδήγηση 0,5W. Άν (θεωρητηκά πάντα) το vco βγάζει με το ζόρι περίπου 1W
θα το κάψει ή θα αποδόσει καλύτερα με λίγο ζόρισμα;
Θέλω λίγη βοήθεια με τα πηνία...
Τα L1, L2, L3 τί διάμετρο έχουν, και τι διατομή σύρματος;
Επίσης οι πυκνωτές... οι τιμές 102, 104 κλπ σε τί χωρητηκότητες αντηστοιχούν
Τους μεταβλητούς τους μικρούς να τους πάρω πορσελάνης μικρούς που τους έχει ο μανιάτης 50 λεπτά ή τους απλούς 
τους χρωματιστούς;
Τους μεγάλους 56-100pF πού μπορώ να τους βρώ; Ο μανιάτης έχει;
Τα πηνία του λίνεαρ επίσης με επάργυρο σύρμα ομοαξονικού;
Με συγχωρείτε για τις πολές ερωτήσεις αλλα δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος
Το λίνεαρ αυτό αν βγάζει όντως 7W όπως λέει είναι πολύ καλό για να οδηγήσει λίνεαρ με BLY94 ή BLY90 που είναι κάπως
πιό ακριβά... αν θυμάμαι καλά το BLY94 το έχει ο μανιάτης 60 ευρώ.
Άν βγάζει 4-5W τότε είναι καλό για το λίνεαρ με το BLY89 (35 ευρώ) που είχα προτείνει στο παρελθόν και σκόπευα να κατασκευάσω.
Αλλα γίνετε μετά το λίνεαρ να βάλω κι άλλο λίνεαρ;

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλαξα τα πηνία και έβαλα επάργυρο σύρμα αλλα δέν κατεβαίνει πολύ σε συχνότητα
μέχρι 96 περίπου και λίγο πιό κάτω κατεβαίνει άνετα... απο κεί και πέρα τίποτα.
ανεβαίνει όμως και πιό πάνω πάει και 104 και νομίζω οτι βγαίνει πάνω απο τους 108
Μήπως φταίει οτι έχει 0,5mm μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο σπειρός απο το άλλο που είχα;
Θα το ξανακάνω το πηνίο αλλα θα δοκιμάσω και μία σπείρα παραπάνω.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως την διαφορά των δύο πηνίων  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:

----------


## ALAMAN

5,5mm 6 σπείρες.
δουλεύει κανονικά σε όλη την μπάντα

----------


## ALAMAN

Χάνει εμβέλεια ρε παιδιά έτσι...  :frown:   :frown:  
σε ένα σπίτι 30μ πιό κάτω απο το δικό μου δεν ακούγετε τίποτα.  :frown:   :frown:  
Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα κανένα λίνεαρ μόνο με το VCO

----------


## ALAMAN

Με πηνιόσυρμα πιάνει πιό καλά... ξαναέβαλα το πηνίο ταλάντωσης με σύρμα χαλκού που είχα.
Λέω να αλλάξω και ο φίλτρο αρμονικών πάλι με πηνιόσυρμα.

----------


## chip

Κατ΄αρχην στους πομπούς το παν δεν είναι η εμβέλεια (με δεδομένο σχέδιο μηχανήματος) αλλά η ποιότητα εκπομπής.
Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω την μείωση της εμβέλειας πέρα από το οτι μικρυνές τη διατομή των πηνίων ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.. ενώ τελικά βρίκες επάργυρο πηνιόσυρμα? η έβαλες σύρμα από ομοαξονικό καλώδιο? (Χτες κοιτόύσα ένα κατάλογο της ΤΕΛΕ, τα καλώδια δηλαδή που έχουν τα περισσότερα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, και κανένα από αυτά που εντόπισα δεν ήταν επάργυρα αλλά ήταν επικασιτερομένα, δηλαδή ακατάλληλα για τη χρήση που θέλεις)
Πάντως μειώνοτας τη διάμετρα των πηνίων αλλάζει το Q του πηνίου πράγμα που μεταβάλει ιδιαίτερα και την ποιότητα του φίλτρου αρμονικών σου..
Για το θέμα της περιοχής που δούλευε το VCO, πιστεύω απλά οτι το νέο πηνίο που τήλιξες είναι λίγο διαφορετικό από το προηγούμενο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το απλό μονωμένο πηνιόσυρμα χαλκού ήταν 5 σπείρες με διάμετρο σπειρός 5mm
Έβαλα επάργυρο σύρμα το οποίο τύλιξα στο ίδιο τρυπανάκι που είχα τυλίξει και το προηγούμενο και όταν 
το μέτρησα ήταν 5,5mm διάμετρο σπειρός το επάργυρο πηνίο ήταν 5 σπείρες.

Έφτιαξα άλλο πηνίο απο επάργυρο σύρμα προσθέτωντας άλλη μία σπείρα...
Δηλαδή επάργυρο πηνίο 6 σπείρες με διατομή σπειρός 5,5mm.   ...   Συντόνιζε κανονικά σε όλη την μπάντα.
Αλλα έχασα εμβέλεια.

Τώρα ξαναέβαλα το παλιό μονωμένο πηνιόσυρμα χαλκού και η εμβέλεια αλλα και η ποιότητα είναι μια χαρά

Συγκρίνοντας τα δύο πηνία δεν παρατήρησα καμία αλλαγή στην ποιότητα παρα μόνο στην εμβέλεια.
Πάντως θα ξαναβάλω το επάργυρο πηνίο να δοκιμάσω άλλη μία φορά.

Δεν με είπατε για τους πυκνωτές και τα πηνία του λίνεαρ τί τιμές έχουν;

----------


## tzitzikas

ALAMAN ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΟ ΤΟΥ 2Ν4427 ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΜΜΕΡ 470 Η 630 Ω ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗ

----------


## ALAMAN

2Ν3553 έβαλα.
Να μειώσω λίγο την αντίσταση;

----------


## eebabs2000

Εγώ πάντως φίλε θα σου πρότεινα να μην κολλάς και ξεκολλάς τα πηνία συνέχεια γιατί θα καταστρεψεις και τα τρανζίστορ στο τέλος. Κάνε μια καλοπροσεγμένη κατασκευή απ' την αρχή και μην ψάχνεις πολλά πράγματα. Εγω έβαλα σύρμα χαλκού, δούλεψε, το άφησα εκεί και δε το ξαναπείραξα και προτείνω να κάνεις το ίδιο και΄συ. Πάντως κατασκεύασε το PLL γιατί τουλάχιστον θα ξέρεις σε ποια συχνότητα βγαίνει στα σίγουρα. Με το ποτενσιόμετρο δε ρυθμίζεται με ακρίβεια η συχνότητα που θες και μπορεί να συντονίζεται λίγο δίπλα και έτσι να μη πιάνεις καλά. Επίσης η εμβέλεια εξαρτάται και από τη κατασκευή της κεραίας σου. Τι κεραία χρησιμοποιείς αλήθεια; Την έχεις κάπου καλά εγκατεστημένη;

----------


## ALAMAN

Για κεραία χρησιμοποίησα ένα δίπολο τηλεόρασης που βρήκα
άνοιξα τα σίδερα του 85 εκατοστά και το στερέοσα στα 16 μέτρα απο την γή
αλλα γέρνει λίγο, πολύ λίγο.
Ξέρετε πώς υπολογήζω το μήκος μεταξύ των δύο στοιχείων;
Ο τύπος είναι λ/4 ή λ/2;
Φίλε εσύ με την ground plane έχεις μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση γιαυτό ακούγεσε πιο δυνατά

----------


## kostas30

H ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ PLL MOY  
ΠΑΡΕ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ  ALAMAN

----------


## kostas30

KAI TO AM 300 BATT ΛΙΓΟ ΧΥΜΑ ΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΕΙ  ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## antonis

Κωστα στο ΑΜ300 εχεις βαλει το mrf151g? εχεις κανενε σχεδιο?

----------


## ALAMAN

Πολύ καλό μπράβο...
Ανέβασε κανα σχέδιο για όλα αυτα αν γίνετε... το PLL είναι για το 300W ή για FM;

----------


## eebabs2000

> Για κεραία χρησιμοποίησα ένα δίπολο τηλεόρασης που βρήκα
> άνοιξα τα σίδερα του 85 εκατοστά και το στερέοσα στα 16 μέτρα απο την γή
> αλλα γέρνει λίγο, πολύ λίγο.
> Ξέρετε πώς υπολογήζω το μήκος μεταξύ των δύο στοιχείων;
> Ο τύπος είναι λ/4 ή λ/2;
> Φίλε εσύ με την ground plane έχεις μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση γιαυτό ακούγεσε πιο δυνατά



Αν θυμάμαι καλά απ΄τη θεωρία κεραιών η ground plane έχει (λίγο) μεγαλύτερο κέρδος από το δίπολο. Το κάθε στοιχείο του διπόλου είναι λ/4. Η μεταξύ τους απόσταση είναι σχετικά μικρή. Το καλώδιο που θα συνδεθεί το δίπολο πρέπει να είναι 75Ω.

Φίλε κώστα, πολύ καλή δουλειά  :Exclamation:

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσο ακριβώς είναι η απόσταση των στοιχείων;

----------


## chip

Φαίνονται δοκιμασμένες λύσεις (σχεδιαστικά) σε μία εξαιρετική κατασκευή!
Φαντάζομαι θα δουλεύει άψογα. 
Μπράβο κώστα..  :OK:  
Αν μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις το σχέδιο πιστέυω οτι θα βοηθούσες πολύ κόσμο και θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον και για άτομα που δεν ασχολούνται με πομπούς (σαν εμένα).

----------


## eebabs2000

> Πόσο ακριβώς είναι η απόσταση των στοιχείων;



Ε, ίσα να εννώσεις το μπλεντάζ και τον πυρήνα του ομοαξονικού με τα στοιχεία, στο περίπου 2-3 cm.

----------


## Giannis511

Η ground plane όπως και η 5/8 ανασηκώνουν τρόπον τινα τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα άν θα φτιάξω ground plane θα χρειαστώ και καινούργιο καλώδιο 50Ω
Άστο καλύτερα...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Είχα φτιάξει 2-3 και ήταν σκέτη αποτυχία...

----------


## kostas30

ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ  ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ FM  ΠΟΥ  ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## antonis

λοιπον παιδια ακουστε τι εκανα στα δυο τελευταια σταδια του ταλαντωτη εβαλα το 2ν4427 και μου εγαλε 1,1w με 17 v περιπου ομως δεν μου δουλευει το linear toy τζιτζικα καμοια ιδεα?

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλή ιδέα, στο προ-τελευταίο στάδιο αντί για BFY90 να βάλεις 2Ν4427! Γιατί όμως δε δουλεύει το linear; Έλεγξες τα εξαρτήματα για σωστή τοποθέτηση; Μήπως δε συντονίστηκε σωστά με τους μεταβλητούς που χρησιμοποίησες; Δοκίμασε να ανοιγοκλείσεις τα πηνία λίγο. Περισσότερα θα σου πει ο tzitzikas που το κατασκεύασε εγώ δε το δοκίμασα ακόμα...

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ δεν βρήκα μεταβλητούς...
Ξέρει κανείς πού μπορώ να βρώ;

----------


## eebabs2000

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, είναι τα απλά πυκνωτικά τρίμμερ. Υπάρχουν κάποια 5-100p αυτά θα κάνουν!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πήγα σήμερα στον μανιάτη και πήρα το BLY89A για το λίνεαρ του σίτε.
40 ευρώ το τρανζίστορ.
Είχε διάφορους πυκνωτές αλλα ήταν ακριβοί γύρω στα 5 ευρώ... απλούς δεν είχε είχαν τελειώσει και δεν πήρα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τόσο ακριβό είναι; Καλύτερα το linear του tzitzika τότε! Το 2SC1971 το βρήκα 5E.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί αλλα μην ξεχνάς οτι σε συνδυασμό με το 2Ν4427 που κοστίζει 1,5 περίπου βγάζει 25 μέχρι και 30W

----------

NIKOSRADIO (23-04-22)

----------


## chip

Προφανώς για να έχουν 5 ευρώ οι μεταβλητοί είναι πολύ υψηλής ποιότητας.
Και μια προειδοποίηση για το BLY φίλε alaman γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις παρελθόν στο να ανοίγεις εξαρτήματα....
Το  BLY μην το ανοίξεις σε καμία περίπτωση γιατί στο εσωτερικό του περιέχει οξείδιο του βυριλίου, υλικό που είναι εξαιρετικά ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΓΩΝΟ και ΤΟΞΙΚΟ!!!!! 
(κανονικά απαγορεύεται να το πετάξεις και σε χωματερή όταν χαλάσει....και θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις στον κατασκευαστή.....)

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν τρέλαθηκα να δώσω 40 ευρώ για να το ανοίξω  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Καλά και να χαλάσει εγώ τα πετάω στα σκουπίδια άν καεί κανένα τρανζίστορ δηλαδή.
Άν καεί δηλαδή ή χαλάσει τί να το κάνω;

----------


## kostas30

ψαξε να βρεις κανα bgy-33 να ξεμπερδευεις  υπαρχουν,  εμενα μου εφεραν 2 κομματια απο γερμανια και πληρωσα 67 ευρο το ενα με 100 μιλιβατ εισοδο περνεις 20 βαττ broadband.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μιά χαρά είναι κιαυτό ρε παιδιά... Δεν πειράζει που δεν είναι broadband θα το έχω συντονισμένο
σε μία συχνότητα

----------


## antonis

καλα ε!!! ολα τα λεφτα κωστα ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση και με την κεραια σου εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...?t=795&start=0 και 6 βατακια σαρωνει!!! παιδια η κεραια αυτη πραγματικα αξιζει με λιγα χρηματα καλο μετρημα και λιγο χρονο!!!!!

----------


## antonis

φυσικα ευχαριστω και το τζιτζικα για τον ταλαντωτη και το λινερ

----------


## antonis

μια τελευταια βοηθεια πως μπορω να φτιαξω πηνιο 47μh.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η κεραία όμως είναι κατευθυνόμενη ε;

----------


## antonis

κανει κατευθυνση  μπροστα και πισω οποτε καταλαβαινεις!

----------


## antonis

και απο την ταρατσα 1,5 μετρα (για να μην φαινομαστε) σκεπασμενη με ναυλον. και απο ποιοτητα δεν πιανεται το συστημα! φιλε αλαμαν τα καλα ειναι απλα μην πεδευεσαι. δεν μου λετε κατι αλλο του εβαλα το pll αλλα μου βγαζει ενα πολυ εντονο ''γουργουρητο'' τινα φται που δεν ''παιρνει μπροστα''

----------


## antonis

και ομως αυτο  παιζει τελεια

----------


## antonis



----------


## kostas30

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## antonis

λοιπον ρωταει τωρα ο ασχετος τα watt στη γεφυρα πως τα βγαζουμε (απο στασιμα ειμαστε τελοιοι). η γεφυρα μου μου δειχνει στο FWD-13W και στο  REF-5W 
δηλαδη?

----------


## antonis

ειναι η DIAMOND FX200

----------


## kostas30

αρα εχεις αρκετα στασιμα

----------


## antonis

αυτα ειναι τα στασιμα? αφου ο  πρωτος δικοπτης ειναι στη θεση power.  στη θεση swr και cal επηρεαζεται το ποντεσιομετρο. ωστοσο μηραξα του πυκνωτες του linear και τωρα εχω ref-6w kai fwd-19w. μποεις να μας δωσεις οδηγιες για το πως χειριζομαστε τη γεφυρα οσο αναφορα τα στασιμα και ποσα watt πανε στην κεραια? ωστοσο η συχνοτητα δεν μου απλωνει ουτε εχω παρασιτα πιανω 95,3-4 και 95,5 ασθενες με κεντρικη συχνοτιτα 95,4 .
Κωστα τι λες.

----------


## antonis



----------


## antonis

αυτο πως σας φενεται?
http://rapidshare.com/files/26115282/rf.rar.html

----------


## amiga

Δεν γράφει τα πηνεία :(

----------


## antonis

εδω ειμαστε

L1=40 nH ;3 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 5 mm ,section 1mm
L2:Ligne imprim&eacute;e
L3=12nH ;Hairpin :0.5 tours sur diam&egrave;tre 8 mm ,section 1mm
L4=3 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 8 mm ,section 1.5 mm
L5=40nH ; 4 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 4 mm ,section 1mm
L6,L9=4 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 8 mm ,section 1.5mm
L7,L8=5 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 8 mm ,section 1.5mm
L10=7 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 5 mm ,section 1mm
RFC1=10 spires ,diam&egrave;tre 3 mm ,section 0.5mm
RFC2=VK200
RFC3,RFC4=self moul&eacute;e 10 &micro;H

----------


## amiga

Έχω 3-4 MRF317!!! Θα φτιάξω ένα να δώ πως τα πάει!

----------


## ALAMAN

Το MRF317 πόσο έχει;

----------


## antonis

55 απο cdm

----------


## antonis

και αφου θα το φτιαξεις δες ολο το αρχειο και πες μας εντυπωσεις 	http://rapidshare.com/files/26192674/rf.rar.html

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε αντωνη ποιες ειναι οι διαστασεις της πλακετας????το IC1 ποιο ειναι???απο ποια σελςδα βρηκες το σχεδιο???

----------


## antonis

Xθες το βρηκα σαν pdf μετα απο αναζητηση στο google και ζηταω τη γνωμη σας το εχω δωσει παραπανω οι διαστασεις της πλακετας δεν ερω ποσο ειναι θα παραγειλω αυριο το mrf317 to ic1 ειναι το ca3140

----------


## dj kostas

παιδια αν βαλω αντι της διπλης varicap bb204G την bb204B ειπαρχη καμια διαφορα ;

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα  :Very Happy:  
Ανάμεσα στο λίνεαρ και το VCO πρέπει να βάλω θωράκιση;  :Rolling Eyes:  

Όλες οι πλακέτες VCO, λίνεαρ, τροφοδοτικό, μετασχηματιστής και το PLL που θα βάλω αργότερα θα τα έχω σε ένα κουτι.
Αρκεί να θωρακίσω το λίνεαρ απο τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα ή θα πρέπει να χωρίσω και το VCO απο το PLL;

Τις συνδέσεις λίνεαρ VCO θα τις κάνω με καλώδιο RG58 50Ω  :Very Happy:   Στην έξοδο του λίνεαρ θα βάλω 75Ω τηλεώρασης.
Το καλώδιο για την διαμόρφωση του ήχου να το βάλω κι αυτό RG58;

Έχω τελειώσει όλες τις πλακέτες εκτός απο τον προγραμματισμό του Pic για το PLL
Όλες οι πλακέτες θα τροφοδοτηθούν με τάση 12V, είναι καλά;

Στο τρανζίστορ BLY89A του λίνεαρ να βάλω ακριβώς απο πάνω έναν ανεμυστήρα για pc; ή θα προκαλέσει θύρυβο; (ο ανεμυστήρας θα φυσάει πάνω στο τρανζίστορ)

----------


## amiga

Κανονικά θέλει θωράκιση και το Linear και το vco και το pll
αλλά εσύ θωράκισε μόνο το vco και θα είσαι οκ.
καλύτερα μην βάλει RG58 αλλά το λεπτό RG174 ανάμεσα στα στάδια και RG223 απο την έξοδο του linear στον connector.
Όχι να μην βάλεις πουθενά 75Ω.
Ο ανεμυστήρας να μην φυσάει στο τρανζιστορ αλλά στην ψύκτρα και στην άλλη άκρη της να έχεις τρύπες για να βγεί ο αέρας.
Για να μην προκαλέσει θόρυβο να τον τροφοδοτήσεις πρίν τη σταθεροποίηση εν σειρά με ένα VK200 και μια αντίσταση ανάλογα της πτώσης τάσης που θέλεις να έχεις και φυσικά πυκνωτές 100μF και 100nF προς γη.
Για διαμόρφωση βάλε RG59 ή καλώδιο ήχου ομοαξονικό.

----------


## ALAMAN

RG223 δεν βρήκα δυστηχώς  :frown:  
Για RG174 δεν ρώτησα αλλα θα το ψάξω κι αυτό
Λέω όμως να κάνω μία δοκημή με 75Ω και μετά θα βάλω και 50Ω και θα ασχοληθώ πάλι με τις ground plane  :Wink:  
Το να φυσάει ο ανεμυστήρας στην ψύχτρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο διότι η ψύχτρα είναι κάτω απ' την πλακέτα
Για διαμόρφωση θα βάλω ομοαξονικό ήχου...
Τώρα όσον αφορά την θωράκιση θα χωρίσω το λίνεαρ μόνο του απ τις υπόλοιπες πλακέτες, και όταν βάλω και το PLL θα τα χωρίσω και τα 3 (PLL, VCO, λίνεαρ)

----------


## amiga

το χώρισμα δεν είναι θωράκιση!
όταν λέμε θωράκιση βάζεις όλη την πλακέτα σε ένα κουτι χωρίς καμιά τρύπα και έχεις κολλημένα τα φυσάκια RCA για audio in , BNC για RF out και πυκνωτή διέλευσης 1nf για τροφοδοσία.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο πυκνωτής 1nF πού θα μπεί;
Σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία κάθε πλακέτας;
Ναί! έτσι θα το κάνω... ξεχωριστά το καθε ένα σε δικό του κουτί, και μετά όλα μαζί σε ένα κουτί  :Very Happy:

----------


## radioamateur

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον linear για θεωρητική μελέτη.

----------


## dj kostas

πολυ ενδιαφερον κυκλωμα. δεν ξερω βαιβεα και την αξιοπιστια του. τι ισχυς εισοδου χρηαζεται?

----------


## NUKE

Ρε παιδια,εχω αυτο το pll το οποιο μου το ειχε φτιαξει ο τζιτζικας και μετα απο πολυ καιρο πρεπει να εχω προβλημα....

Δεν εκπεμπει πανω απο 10 μετρα....Να εχει καει τιποτα?Τι να κοιταξω?Εχω ενα διπολακι....

Τα  bfy90 εν τω μεταξυ δεν τα βρισκω...Λενε οτι δεν κυκλοφορουν....Που να τα βρω?

----------


## radioamateur

Το Pll βγάζει ισχύ δεν μας είπες;Το δίπολο είναι συντονισμένο στη συχνότητα εκπομπής;

----------


## dj kostas

ποσα watt μετρας στη γεφυρα και ποσα στασιμα ;

----------


## NUKE

Το διπολο δεν ειναι συντονισμενο αλλα και παλιοτερα που το ειχα δοκιμασει δεν ειχε προβλημα....

Δεν εχω γεφυρα στασιμων ακομα....Απλα το ακουω σε μια αποσταση 10 μετρα.Μετα χανεται.Παλιοτερα πηγαινα χαλαρα 100....

Σχετικα με τον συντονισμο της κεραιας εχετε να μου δωσετε τιποτα να διαβασω?Ποσο πρεπει να την κοψω?...

----------


## radioamateur

Να αγοράσεις γέφυρα και μάλιστα πολυ καλης ποιότητας.Στα τυφλά δεν μπορούμε να συζητάμε.Το pll μην το πειράξεις ... Το πρόβλημα είναι η κεραία.Τι κεραία έχεις & τι συχνότητα δοκίμασες αυτή την κατασκευή;Αν το κύκλωμα δεν συντονιστεί ακριβώς με γέφυρα υπάρχει πιθανότα καταστροφής του τρανζίστορ ή λυχνίας του τελευταίου σταδίου άσε που θα δημιουργήσεις σοβαρά προβλήματα στους γείτονες.
Θεωρητικα το μήκος του διπόλου είναι  περίπου λ/2 αλλά εξαρτάται από τον τύπο διπόλου gamma match,broadband,απλό δίπολο, αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο κτλ
Δες  εδώ  ένα ενδιαφέρον σχέδιο.Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να υπολογιστεί για τη επιθυμητη συχνότητα εκπομπής.
Και για πολλωστή φορά επαναλαμβάνω ότι *η εκπομπής άνεϋ αδείας απαγορεύεται*.

----------


## dj kostas

συμφωνω με τον radio amauter. για γεφυρα μπορεις να παρεις ειτε τη diamond sx-200 ειτε daiwa cn 801h. radioamauter πια ειναι κατα τη γνωμη σου η καλυτερη ;

----------


## radioamateur

Χωρίς να θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση για τα πειράματα μου χρησιμοποιώ μια DAIWA CN-101L.Υπάρχουν ενδεχομένως και ποιο ενισχυμένα μοντέλλα όπως οι CN-102L,CN-801H,CN-801HP.Για να μη βγούμε εκτός θέματος θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι χωρίς γέφυρα δεν κάνεις τίποτα εκτός εάν αγοράσεις προσυντονισμένες κεραίες τύπου BROADBAND όπως όταν πχ κάποιος αγοράζει μια προσυντονισμένη κεραία CB για το αυτοκίνητο του.Έχε υποψιν ότι μια κεραία TV,VHF,UHF,CB,ΑΜ,WI-FI συμπεριφέρεται εντελλώς διαφορετικά από πλευράς στασίμων & διάδοσης αν τοποθετηθεί σε διαφορετικές ταράτσες λόγω διαφορετικής μορφολογίας απόστασης από μεταλλικά αντικείμενα,τύπος καλωδιου καθόδου,κακή προσαρμογή κάτι που το βλέπουμε με ένα στοιχειώδη γέφυρα τουλάχιστον.Όσοι έχουν πειραματιστεί με κατασκευές κεραιών τα έχουν δει κυριολεκτικά όλα.

----------


## NUKE

Ρε παιδια,συμφωνω στο οτι χρειαζεται γεφυρα συντονισμου και θελω να βρω μια.Αλλα το pll επαιζε μια χαρα χωρις συντονησμενη κεραια και χωρις τιποτα αλλο...Δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που φταιει...Κατι αλλο φταει τωρα....

Παρολα αυτα θα το κοψω λ/4 να δοκιμασω.....
Παντως δωστε καμοια ιδεα περι τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει....

Λεω για την diamond 200 αλλα δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη 65 ευρω...Και ψαχνω καμοια μεταχειρισμενη μπας και  μου ερθει φτηνοτερα.Αλλα ακομα και αυτη δεν μετραει για κατω απο 1 watt νομιζω.....

----------


## dj kostas

να σου πω εγω τι φταιει κατα 99% nuke . εφοσον ειχες το διπολο κομενο οπως να ειναι , απο τα πολλα στασιμα και απο την πολυ λειτουργεια σου εκαψε το τρανζιστορ εξοδου.

----------


## NUKE

Αυτο ακριβως πιστευω και εγω.Οποτε κοβω το διπολο και το ξαναδοκιμαζω με καινουργιο τραζνιστορ....

Τα αλλα μπορει να εχουν καει?

----------


## radioamateur

NUKE δεν θα πειράξεις το pll σε καμια περίπτωση.Δεν πρόκειται να το σκαλίσεις αν δεν έχεις γέφυρα με ένδειξη ισχύος & στασίμων.Αν θες να το καταστρέψεις κάνε ό,τι καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## moutoulos

Τρανζίστορ εξόδου καμμένο ...

----------


## NUKE

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι του εχω ηδη πειραξει το τελικο τρανζιστορ.Αλλα αυτο το εκανα πριν μου πεις.Δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα αλλο.Λοιπον,μεχρι να παρω γεφυρα υποσχομαι οτι δεν θα το πειραξω.

----------


## dj kostas

nuke εχεις πανω pll η ρυθμιζεις τη συχνοτητα με ποτενσιομετρο ;

----------


## tzitzikas

επειδη ειδα οτι απο τα κυκλωματα λειπει το θεωρητικο κυκλωμα  για το vco (υπαρχει το λινκ αλλα λειπει το αρχειο) το ξαναφορτωνω. οι διαχειριστες μπορουν να το μεταφερουν εκει.  :Exclamation:  τα υπολοιπα αρχεια στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=731

----------


## NUKE

με pll

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,πηγα και πηρα την Diamond Sx-200 και εβαλα το pll να εκπεμπει εκει που ειναι κομμενη η κεραια.Ισα ισα σηκωνεται η βελονα απο τα watt.Τιποτα αλλο δεν δουλευει.Και δεν ακουγοταν ουτε στο 1 μετρο καλα.

Τι να κανω?Το 2ν3553 που εχω βαλει ζεσταινεται.Το δευτερο bfy ζεσταινεται.Το πρωτο οχι.Πειτε μου τι τασεις να κοιταξω και τι να αλλαξω.....

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

P.S.(Ειμαι λιγο ανχωμενος με τα RF γενικοτερα....)

----------


## eebabs2000

> Λοιπον,πηγα και πηρα την Diamond Sx-200 και εβαλα το pll να εκπεμπει εκει που ειναι κομμενη η κεραια.Ισα ισα σηκωνεται η βελονα απο τα watt.Τιποτα αλλο δεν δουλευει.Και δεν ακουγοταν ουτε στο 1 μετρο καλα.
> 
> Τι να κανω?Το 2ν3553 που εχω βαλει ζεσταινεται.Το δευτερο bfy ζεσταινεται.Το πρωτο οχι.Πειτε μου τι τασεις να κοιταξω και τι να αλλαξω.....
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ.
> 
> P.S.(Ειμαι λιγο ανχωμενος με τα RF γενικοτερα....)



Νομίζω ότι σου έχει ξεφύγει κάποιο σημείο που έπρεπε να γειωθεί. Όμως τσέκαρε τους πυκνωτές μεταξύ των βαθμίδων και τα πηνία στην έξοδο αν είναι σωστά ενωμένα. Έλεγξε ξανά και ξανά την πλακέτα με το θεωρητικό σχέδιο. Το κύκλωμα δουλεύει πολύ καλά αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

----------


## dj kostas

ισως ειναι καμενο το πρωτο bf που δεν ζεσταινεται . τσεκαρετο με ενα διοδομετρο

----------


## NUKE

eebabs2000 ο πομπος ειναι κατασκευασμενος απο τον τζιτζικα και δουλευε μια χαρα.Κατι εκαψα και αυτο ψαχνουμε.Οποτε θα κοιταξω αυτο το bfy που δεν ζεσταινεται και θα σας πω....

Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω πουθενα bfy90.Ξερεται που υπαρχουν?Να βαλω καποιο αντιστοιχο?Και αν ναι ποιο?

Οσον αφορα το διοδομετρο τι τιμες πρεπει να παρω πανω κατω μετρωντας το τρανζιστορ....

----------


## tzitzikas

nuke καποια αντιστοιχα που εχω βρει ψαχνωντας data ειναι τα εξης: 

BFX89         SI-N 15V 50mA 0.2W 1.3GHz 
BFW30         SI-N 10V 0.1A 0.25W 1.6GHz 
BFW92         SI-N 15V 50mA 0.3W 1.6GHz  

(ενδεικτικα  BFY90         SI-N 15V 25mA 2GHz 8dB )

http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_e...FX89-BFW30.zip   για περισσοτερα
παντως δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει αυτα μονο το bfy90 
θεσσαλονικη ειχα αγορασει απο τον Μουτσιούλη. ισως εχει και ο γεωργιαδης

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,παιδια.Μολις πηγα στον Τριδημα και εχει τα BFY90 με 85 λεπτα περιπου.Πηρα 5 να υπαρχουν.Οπου αλλου ειχα ρωτησει δεν τα ειχαν και μου εδιναν αντιστοιχα με 5 ευρω!

----------


## radioamateur

Το linear που θα ακολουθεί είναι λάμπα ή transistor NUKE;

----------


## NUKE

Τρανζιστορ φιλε.Ας μαθουμε τα ευκολα και παμε σε ποιο δυσκολα μετα....

Αλλα ειμαι στο ψαξιμο.Μαλλον λεω αυτο με το MRF171 που εχει ανεβασεις καποιος αλλα αν μου πει καποιος αλλος κανα αλλο θα δω....

Γιατι?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Λοιπον,παιδια.Μολις πηγα στον Τριδημα και εχει τα BFY90 με 85 λεπτα περιπου.Πηρα 5 να υπαρχουν.Οπου αλλου ειχα ρωτησει δεν τα ειχαν και μου εδιναν αντιστοιχα με 5 ευρω!



παμφθηνα τα αγορασες.ειναι ακριβα τρανζιστορ

----------


## NUKE

Το ξερω.Λες να ειναι τιποτα αλλο?

Λοιπον,αλλαξα και τα 3 τρανζιστορ και δουλεια παλι δεν εκαμα.Η βελονα απο την γεφυρα στασιμων κανει μονο ενα ελαχιστοτατο ανεβασμα οταν μετραει την ισχυ.Τιποτα αλλο.(βασικα η γεφυρα λεει πως μετραει minimum 1 watt)

Παρατηρησα επισης οτι ενω ειχα ρυθμισει το pll να παιζει στους 87 αυτο επαιζε στους 99,9....!!!

Τι να κανω ρε παιδια?Μια βοηθεια!!!

----------


## NUKE

Μηπως να εχει προβλημα το PLL?Να δοκιμασω με ποτενσιομετρο?

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,μαλλον εχει προβλημα το pll.Γιατι κατι κουνηθηκε και δουλευε για λιγο και οταν πιεζω την πλακετα του δουλευει.Τουλαχιστον η γεφυρα δειχνει στασιμα και ισχυ.Ενω αλλιως ειναι τελειως νεκρο...

----------


## dj kostas

βγαλ το pll και δοκιμασε το με ποτεσιομετρο.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, μολις εβαλα το ποτενσιομετρο και εκανα δοκιμη.Καθως το στριφογυριζα η γεφυρα στασιμων εδειχνε καποιες τιμες και στη συνεχεια τις εχανε.
Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι η κεραια δεν ειναι σωστα κομμενη για ολες τις συχνοτητες?

Το συντονισα στους 87 και δουλευει σε μια αποσταση 30-40 μετρων

Υπηρξε καποια προοδος αλλα δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικη....

Τι να φταιει αραγε απο το pll?

----------


## tzitzikas

δε νομιζω καποιο προβλημα στο ταλαντωτη εχεις. οταν δουλευει κανονικα το 1ο bfy90 θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ζεστο και το 2ο λιγοτερο. δες τα διαγραμματα και ψαξε καλα ολη την πλακετα. αλλαξε και το 2Ν4427 και την διπλοβαρικαπ. και χωρις κεραια μεσα σε σπιτι εχει πολυ μεγαλο ευρος και δυνατο σημα.

----------


## NUKE

Εμενα δεν μου ζεσταινεται καθολου το 1ο....Να σου πω...Να κανω δηλαδη δοκιμες χωρις κεραια ή θα καει?Το 2ν4427 το εχω αλλαξει.Το διπλοβαρικαπ δεν το εχω αλλαξει ακομα...Την δευτερα θα παω να το βρω....

Παντως αυτο που λες περι δυνατου σήματος ειναι σωστο.Ενω τωρα δεν κανει τιποτα...

Τεσπα,επομενο βημα το διπλοβαρικαπ....

Ευχαριστω,και οτι αλλη ιδεα εχετε,εδω ειμαι.....

----------


## tzitzikas

μαλλον το 2ο πρεπει να ζεστενεται πολυ. πρεπει να εκανα λαθος. θυμαμε οτι το ενα ζεματαγε λιγο. πρεπει να ειναι το 2ο γιατι κανει ενισχυση την ταλαντωση και πρεπει να δουλευει φουλ. δεν εχω και γω καποιο ετοιμο εδω να το δοκιμασω.για μενα αλλαζεις ολα τα εξαρτηματα τρανζιστορ, βαρικαπ που ειναι δυνατο να εχουν καει , η τεσταρε τα με πολυμετρο. χωρις κεραια δεν καιγεται. το εχω αφησει και μιση ωρα να παιζει χωρις κεραια.

----------


## NUKE

Δουλεια δεν γινεται.Το φτιαχνω ολο απο την αρχη να δω  τι παιζει.Αρκει να μην εχει προβλημα το πλλ γιατι δεν ξερω να προγραμματιζω πικ ακομα....

Και να βαλει καποιος το θεωρητικο κυκλωμα στην σελιδα γιατι λυπει...

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...=asc&start=210

δες στην αρχη της σελιδας 15 στο παρον ποστ. εχω φορτωσει το θεωρητικο.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,εχω ακομα το ιδιο προβλημα.Εκπεμπει για μια αποσταση 10 μετρα και μετα χανεται....Τι να κανω?Πειτε μου ακριβως τι μετρησεις θελετε να κανω να σας πω,τι να αλλαξω,ολα....Να μετρησω  αντιστασεις καπως?Δεν ξερω........

----------


## tzitzikas

πιθανον να ειναι αρμονικη. για μενα ξαναφτιαχτο απο την αρχη σε νεα πλακετα

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ αύριο θα παρω υλικά, και θα παραγκείλω και τα διάφορα για τις πλακέτες να το φτιάξω επιτέλους :Very Happy:

----------


## NUKE

Η βλακεια ειναι οτι το ξαναεφτιαξα και δεν μου ταλαντωσε καν.Σκεφτομαι μηπως κανω βλακεια με τα τρανζιστορ και δεν τα κολλαω σωστα...Αυτα με τα 4 ποδια.Μετα μηπως εχει προβλημα το pll.

Τεσπα,αυτο που θελω tzitzika αν μπορεις η οποιος αλλος ειναι να μετρησεις καποιες τασεις οποτε μπορεσεις στην λειτουργια του ωστε να δω που δεν συμφωνουν κτλ....Τι να πω....
Καλα αν τελειωσει η εξεταστικη θα το λιωσω στο ψαξιμο αλλα λεω μηπως το φτιαξω τωρα γιατι μετα θα θελω και ενα linear και τα θελω να δουλευουν μεσα στο καλοκαιρι....

----------


## staaronis3

Μέτρησες την τάση στον Εκπομπό-Βάση να δεις αν είναι η φυσιολογική;;;

----------


## NUKE

Ποση πρεπει να ειναι για να ειναι φυσιολογικη?Δεν τα κατεχω αυτα...

----------


## staaronis3

Ο,5 αν θυμάμε καλα για το γερμάνιο, 0,7 για πυρίτιο

[ΕΔΙΤ]Πια είναι τα τρανζίστορ;;;{/ΕΔΙΤ]

----------


## NUKE

bfy90 ειναι τα μικρα αλλα εχουν 4 ποδια και δεν ξερω τι να κοιταξω και 2ν4427 το τελικο.

----------


## staaronis3

Στα datasheet θα βρεις πια πόδια είναι τι. Στο BFY90 πρέπει να μετρήσεις 2,5VDC και στο 2Ν4427 πρέπει να μετρήσεις 2Vdc

----------


## pit21

γεια σε ολους!

ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω το συγκεκριμενο πομπο.το προβλημα ειναι οτι δε ξερω να φτιαχω pcb ουτε να προγραμματιζω pic. :Embarassed:  
η ερωτηση μου ειναι οσοι το φτιαξατε κανατε pcb?δοκιμασε κανενας με διατριτη κ πετυχε η καλυτερα να μην δοκιμασω?

----------


## dj kostas

πανε στο θεμα pcb και κουτια κατασκευων διαβασε τα ολα και θα αποκτησης καποια γνωση

----------


## pit21

τα εχω διαβασει αλλα αν δεν το δω μια φορα δε το δοκιμαζω.δε εχω πιασει ποτε μου τετοια χημικα κ ψιλο φοβαμαι οτι η ολη διαδικασια δε θα αξιζει τον κοπο λογω (αν-)απειριας!  :Laughing:  

αν το φτιαξω με την ιδια κατανομη χωρου σε διατριτη με ιδια κατανομη χωρου κ ιδιες διαστασεις θα λειτουργησει πιστευεις?

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ δεν βρήκα διπλής όψεος πλακέτα χαλκού. Απλή όχι φωτοεβαίσθητη. Πηράζει αμα το κάνω σε μίας όψεος;;;

----------


## dj kostas

και εγω περιση που γραφτηκα στο forum ημουν κυριολεκτηκα στο μηδεν και σιγα σιγα με επιμονη απεκτησα καποιες στοιχειοδης γνωσεις . .


straaroris αναρωτηθηκες που θα γειωσεις την κατασκευη σου ; απλα κοψε δυο κοματια ιδιου μηκους και πλατους πλακετας και βαλε τη μια πανω και την αλλη κατω  . κολλησε της με logo η με βιδες

----------


## staaronis3

γιατί κάνεις διαφήμηση?:P:P:P εγώ με UHU STICK γερά κολάει ήθελα να τις κολήσω:P
τες πα πέρα απο την πλάκα θα γήνει δουλειά έτσι ή θα έχει τίποτα θόρυβο;;; είναι και κάτι άλλες κατασκεβές που πρέπει να κάνω και θέλουν διπλής όψεος πλακέτα αλλα έχει διαφορετικό σχέδιο η κάθε μία, έτσι λες να τις κάνω;;;
pit21 ούτε εγώ έχω κάνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο. πρώτη φορά θα πειραματιστώ. θα το κάνω με θερμομεταφερόμενο χαρτί το οποίο ακόμα περιμένω να έρθει απο αθήνα. θα βάλω και τίποτα γάντια κουζινικά και θα πάω να παίξω.

----------


## NUKE

Pit 21 μην το φτιαξεις σε διατρητη.Υψηλες συχνοτητες για να ειναι σε διατρητη.Οσο για τα χημικα μην τα φοβασαι.Βαλε τιποτα γυαλια μονο για τα ματια....Τιποτα αλλο.

Ελπιζω βεβαια να μην θες να τα πιεις,ετσι?

----------


## staaronis3

Pit 21 αμα θες και τα καταφέρω να σου φτιάξω εγώ τις πλακέτες. Αν μου φέρουν το χαρτί θα πάρω τα υλικά (απο τα οποία κατα τύχη έχει ακριβώς την ποσότητα που θέλω), και θα πάρω και μεγάλες πλακέτες (του τελείωσαν οι μικρές).
Το μόνο που θα κάνεις εσύ είναι να τις πλαστικοποιήσεις με ένα σπρέι πλαστικοποίησης.

----------


## pit21

θα σου εμενα υποχρεος.βεβαια εγω μενω αθηνα οποτε πρεπει να τα στειλεις.θα τα κανονισουμε παντως αν οντως εισαι διατεθημενος.κατσε να δουλεψει πρωτα κιολας!

----------


## staaronis3

Κοίτα θα πάρω 2 μεγάλες πλακέτες (μέγεθος Α2 δήλαδή 2 φορές Α3 δηλαδή 4 φορές Α4) οι οποίες έχουν 12 ευρώ η μία. Ούτος ή άλλως θα βάλω να φτιάχνω τα δικά μου οπότε δε θα χαλάσει ο κόσμος να βαλω 2 δικές σου πλακέτες (για τις οποίες ο χώρος στο χαρτί θα έμενε γιατί θα κάνω κάτι ενυσχητές που θα αφίνουν εκεί ενα κοματάκι). Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα έχω τα υλικά την παρασκεβή και θα τα φτιάξω το σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## pit21

λοιπον σημερα εγινε η 1η δοκιμη της προσπαθειας μου να φτιαξω τον πομπο!
καταφερε να ταλαντωσει αλλα εχει πολλα προβληματα!
ξεκινοντας απο τα βασικοτερα
1)ακουγεται ενα συνεχες βοητο με αποτελεσμα οταν εβαλα ηχο αυτη η βαβουρα που προκαλει ο ταλαντωτης να πνιγει τον ηχο!τι μπορει να φταιει?
2)τα εξαρτηματα ζεσταινονται πολυ!το LM7812 ζεματαει οπως κ το 2ο BFY90(στο 2N εχει ψυχτρα)ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?
3)δεν εκπεμπει σε ολη την μπαντα των FM. παρα μονο κοντα στο κεντρο

δεν χρησημοποιω pll κ εχω κανι μονο μια αλλαγη απο το πρωτοτυπο στο φιλτρο εξοδου οπου εχω βαλει 5 σπειρες με πυρηνα 7 mm σε καθε πηνειο.

----------


## staaronis3

Σε διάτρητη το έφτιαξες;;;

----------


## pit21

οχι!αν κ θα ημουν φοβερος αν το εκανα να λειτουργησι σε διατρητη τελικα εφτιαξα ενα pcb.δεν μου βγηκε κ τελειο αλλα νομιζω πως τρωγεται!εκανε δουλεια για τα βασικα.τωρα για τα περετερω που αναφερω παραπανω δεν ξερω!περιμενω τους ειδικους!

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ πάλι τα πήρα όλα για να φτιάξω το pcb και δεν πήρα σκληρούς δίσκους για το μικροεργαλείο να κόψω την πλακέτα:P


[ΕΔΙΤ]Μόλις έκοψα κουτσά στραβά την πλακέτα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (και επειδή δεν την έκοψα ακριβώς έκοψα για 2 PLL[/ΕΔΙΤ]

----------


## NUKE

pit,τι κεραια εβαλες?

Επισης,μηπως το μπουκωνεις,δηλαδη το βαζεις πολυ μεγαλη εισοδο στον ηχο?

----------


## pit21

Φιλε σταματη εγω δεν εχω ουτε μικροεργαλειο ουτε τπτ!την εκοψα με ενα πριονακι που ειχα σαν λεπτη λαμα!ελπιζω να καταλαβες!μου εσπασε τα νευρα βγηκε θεοστραβη αλλα δεν χαλασα το σχεδιο!επισης τις τρυπες δεν τις εκανα με ειδικο τρυπανακι αλλα με το κλασικο μεγαλο τρυπανι με μυτη καπως μεγαλιτερη απο το "σωστο" οποτε τα πινς επαιζαν αρκετα μεσα στις τρυπες πριν τα κολλησω!

NUKE
δεν του εβαλα κεραια!το αφησα οπως ηταν!ο tzitzikas ισχυριζοταν οτι λειτουργει κ ετσι αψογα!
οσο για τον ηχο δε θα το ελεγα αυτο.για να καταλαβεις ο ηχος προερχοταν απο ενα παλιο walκman sony το οποιο αν δεν το εβαζα τερμα δεν ακουγωταν καθολου!

βεβαια αυτη τη στιγμη που δεν ασχολουμε με τον πομπο(οπως παντα οι ιδεες μου ερχονται σε ασχετες στιγμες) σκεφτομαι οτι δεν απομακρυνθηκα καθολου απο αυτον.ημουν πολυ κοντα του!λες να φταιει αυτο?

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ πάλι για να την κόψω έσπασα ένα ψαλίδι και καπια μέρη τα έκοψα με τον κόφτη (απο τη μια μεριά έβγενε οκ απο την αλλη καταστρεφόταν-ευτιχώς όχι απο αυτή που χρειαζόμουνα.
Θα ψάξω να βρω μια σέγα που είχα (δηλαδή τη λάμα). Αν δεν τα καταφέρω να την κόψω με αυτή (και για άλλες κατασκεβές, αλλα και για το κομάτι που πρέπει να βάλω απο κάτω για γείωση), θα πάω το απόγευμα να πάρω δίσκους να την κόψω.
Σε διπλής όψης το έφτιαξες;;; Αν όχι έβαλες ένα κομάτι απο την άλλη μεριά για γείωση?

----------


## NUKE

Ο τζιτζικας ειπε οτι δεν θα καει αν αν δεν του βαλεις κεραια.Οχι οτι θα δουλεψει αψογα.Αυτο σιγουρα φταιει που ζεσταινονται τα τρανζιστορ...

----------


## dj kostas

pit21 καληνυχτα παει το μηχανημα σου χωρις καιρεα

----------


## dj kostas

ποτε δεν ρισκαρουμε να τροφοδοτισουμε εναν πομπο χωρις κεραια η τεχνητο φορτιο. 10000% γιαυτο σου ζεστενονται τα τρανζιστορ

----------


## pit21

καλα ρε παιδια μη βαρατε :Smile: δεν ξερω απο RF.
Dj kostas ενταξει ακομα ταλαντωνει οποτε δεν εχει ψοφησει ακομα!πως να βαλω τεχνητο φορτιο?δεν ξερω!
παντως βασικο προβλημα για μενα ειναι αυτη η βαβουρα!θα το ξαναδοκιμασω αλλα αν εχετε καποια υποψια εστω πειτε μου να το ψαξω γιατι δεν ξερω απο που να αρχισω!

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ πάλι δε του πήρα ψύκτρες. Ήθελε;;;:P

----------


## dj kostas

πρεπει να βαλεις ψυκτρες. pit21 δεν εχει σημασια αν ταλαντωνεται η οχι μπορει να εχει καει το 2ν . ο βομβος σιγουρα θα οφηλεται στην ελληψη καιρεας η στην κακη τροφοδοσια που του δινεις.

----------


## staaronis3

Αν το αφήσω λίγο να προεξέχει το τρανζίστορ και του βάλω μια μεγάλη πηράζει;;;

----------


## dj kostas

οταν λες μεγαλη δεν καταλαβενω τη ενοεις . παρε ενα τρανζιστορακι τυπου 2ν και πανε σε ενα καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων και ζητα μια ψυκτρα γιαυτο. κανει περιπου 80 λεπτα.

----------


## pit21

Δυστυχως αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειμαι δε θεση να παρω καραια.χρειαζομαι κατι μικρο κ φορητο οσο γινεται.εχετε να προτεινετε κατι?αν κ μαλλον θα καταλληξω σε διπολο κατι προχειρο να πειραματιζομαι χωρις να το καψω!κατα τ'αλλα θα τσεκαρω την τροφοδοσια κ βλεπουμε!ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια!

----------


## staaronis3

ground pole φτιάξε.

η ψύκτρα είναι κάπος τεράστια (!) με τρύπες για τρανζίστορ ισχύως.

Η βλακεία είναι ότι σήμερα πήγα να πάρω δίσκους για το κοπτικό και ξέχασα να πάρω ψύκτρες:P τες πα απο βδομάδα αλλιώς θα ξεπατόσω απο μία άλλη πλακέτα που δεν λειτουργεί

----------


## dj kostas

παρε ενα διπολο με balun μια γεφυρα κοψε το διπολο σωστα και θα εχεις θαυμασια αποτελεσματα οικονομικα

----------


## staaronis3

Λες εσύ τώρα κι εμείς νομίζεις πως καταλαβένουμε:P Μίλα με απλα Ελληνικά να καταλάβουμε τι πρέπει να κάνουμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## tzitzikas

pit21 κατι μας ειπες οτι στην εξοδο εχεις βαλει πηνια με πυρηνα. τα πηνια πρεπει να ειναι αερος. το 2ο BFY90 οντως θα ζεστενεται πολυ. εγω για ψυκτρα ειχα τυλιξει γυρω του συρμα απο χαλκο, σαν πηνιο. το πομπο τον εχω αφησει μισι ωρα να παιζει με κεραια ενα καλωδιο μισο μετρο χωρις να παθει τιποτα. οπως και του cdm το πλλ το εχω αφησει και ωρες να παιζει με κεραια καλωδιο μισο μετρο χωρις να παθει τιποτα.

----------


## pit21

staaronis3 ειμαστε βλεπω στην ιδια κατασταση χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι μονος! :Very Happy: 
φιλε tzitzika λαθος διατυπωση!αερος εννοουσα με διαμετρο 7mm.(δηλ αν ειχε πυρηνα θα ηταν τοσο).θα δοκιμασω το καλωδιο προς στιγμη κ βλεπουμε.
φοβαμαι οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση τα τρανζιστορ BFY να μην εχουν γειωθει καλα.πως μπορω το ελεξω?το πολυμετρο διχνει ενωση παντως

----------


## NUKE

να ρωτησω κατι παιδια,το pll πρεπει να συνδεεται πριν η μετα το 7812?Γιατι εγω τι εχω πριν....

Το ξαναεφτιαξα χθες αλλα μεγιστο μου βγαζει 0,3Watt με το 2ν4422 της ST με αντισταση 22Ωμ αλλα σε συχνοτητα εκτος μπαντας μαλλον....

----------


## staaronis3

Μόλις έπεισα τη μαμά μου να μου δόσει το παλιό σίδερο οπότε σε λίγο θα βγω έξω να κάνω τις πλακέτες μου :Very Happy: 
Αντε επιτέλους γιατί είχα βαρεθεί!

----------


## tzitzikas

> να ρωτησω κατι παιδια,το pll πρεπει να συνδεεται πριν η μετα το 7812?Γιατι εγω τι εχω πριν....
> 
> Το ξαναεφτιαξα χθες αλλα μεγιστο μου βγαζει 0,3Watt με το 2ν4422 της ST με αντισταση 22Ωμ αλλα σε συχνοτητα εκτος μπαντας μαλλον....



δε παιζει ρολο, το ιδιο το πλλ εχει σταθεροποιητη δικο του στα 5 βολτ αν θυμαμε καλα. παντως κατι σιγουρα εχετε κανει λαθος. εχω φτιαξει 5 τετοια vco και μου δουλεψαν αμεσως χωρις προβληματα. το μονο "προβλημα"αν θα μπορουσε να το ονομασει καποιος ετσι ηταν με τις σπειρες του πηνιου ταλαντωσης που μπορει να μην κεντραριζε σε ολη την μπαντα και να ηθελε λιγο να πειραματιστεις μισι-1 σπειρα πανω κατω. προσοχη οπου υπαρχει κοκκινη κουκιδα στην τοποθετηση υλικων σημεινει οτι τρυπας και γειωνεις στην οψη χαλκου της πλακετας. προσοχη μη σας εχει ξεφυγει καμια τετοια γειωση. και φυσικα στην τοποθετηση των bfy90(εχουν 4 ποδια, το ενα ειναι βεβαια η γειωση του κελύφους)

----------


## NUKE

Μα το ξαναεφτιαξα ρε γαμωτο....Γινεται να κανω κατι λαθος ξανα?Και μου δουλευει τωρα αλλα με μικρη ισχυ....Θα δουμε....Δεν θα το αφησω....

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ έσωσα την πλακέτα του vco το ένα (στο άλλο τελείωσαν τα υγρά) και έβγαλα και τα δύο pll που είχα βάλει να κάνω (τα pll βγήκαν καλύτερα απο τις άλλες πλακέτες).

----------


## NUKE

tzitzika,μηπως να φταιει οτι το 2ν4427 ειναι της ST που οπως ελεγε και ενας φιλος στις πρωτες σελιδες δεν βγαζει πανω απο 400mW?

----------


## dj kostas

και εμενα της st ειναι και πιανει γυρο στα 80-100 μετρα με κεραια μεσα στο σπιτι

----------


## NUKE

Σε ποια περιοχη ομως?Με κομμενη κεραια?Σε ελευθερη σχετικα συχνοτητα?

----------


## dj kostas

περιοχη με μονοκατοικιες,κομμενη κεραια σχεδον και σχετικα ελευθερη σηχνοτητα.

----------


## staaronis3

Παιδιά εγώ πήρα κατα λάθως σύρμα 0,5mm κάνει ή να πάω να πάρω 1mm?

----------


## NUKE

και σε ποια περιοχη?Αθηνα?Αλλη πολη? καπως πιο χωριο?

Ετσι οπως μου τα λες καλα ειμαι και εγω....30 μετρα στην αθηνα χωρις κομμενη κεραια,πανω σε αλλον σταθμο δυνατο....

----------


## dj kostas

κοψε την κεραια βρες μια σχετικα αδεια συχνοτητα (δεν υπαρχει αλλα προσπαθησε) και λογικα το σημα θα φτανει στα 50 + μετρα.

----------


## NUKE

Το ξερω ρε συ....Το θεμα ειναι τα watt να μου βγαλει...

----------


## dj kostas

ε τι να κανουμε το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα ειναι σχεδιασμενο για να βγαζει λιγα βαττ. αν θες φτιαξε καποιον ενησχυτη

----------


## tzitzikas

κοιτα ο κατασκευαστης το εδινε για αυτο το τρανζιστορ για 1 βατ αλλα 1 βατ ΔΕΝ βγαζει. 0,5-0,7 περιπου

----------


## dj kostas

οτι πρεπει για να οδηγεις linear οπως αυτο του site

----------


## RFΧpert

> κοιτα ο κατασκευαστης το εδινε για αυτο το τρανζιστορ για 1 βατ αλλα 1 βατ ΔΕΝ βγαζει. 0,5-0,7 περιπου



 το 4427 βγαζει 1.2W στα FM σωστα σχεδιασμενο... χωρις κανενα προβλημα... 
Ο κατασκευαστης ΕΓΓΥΑΤΑΙ παντοτε οτι τουλαχιστον αυτο που σου λεει θα το εχεις, με τις βασικες απαιτησεις σχεδιασμου, και λειτουργικων προδιαγραφων που αναφερει.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,χαλαρωσε φιλε Κωστα....Αυτο εννοω και εγω....Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μου βγαζει ουτε μισο Watt...Μου βγαζει λιγοτερο....Οποτε και εγω σκεφτομαι αν εχω κανει λαθος κατι η αν απλα φταινε τα εξης:
1)Δεν εχω κοψει την κεραια,και ετσι παρατηρησα οτι αλλαζοντας συχνοτητα ανεβαινουν και τα watt...
2)Δεν ειναι καλο το τρανζιστορ της ST.Οπως ειπε και ενας φιλος στις πρωτες σελιδες το τρανζιστορ αυτο πανω απο 0,4 watt δεν βγαζει...
3)Η γεφυρα στασιμων μου υποτιθεται οτι για να μετραει σωστα θελει πανω απο 1 watt.....

Αυτα....Γενικα πιστευω οτι  επιτελους τα καταφερα και δουλευει....Απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο δουλευει οπως πρεπει.....

Μαλλον ελλειξε το θεμα...Ευχαριστω ολους!

----------


## staaronis3

Ρε παιδιά εγώ τι θα κάνω με τα πηνεία;;;

Επειδή δεν ξέρω πότε θα βρω χρόνο να πάω στο μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρονικά για να πάρω σύρμα 1mm να βάλω το 0,5mm? Θέλει περισότερες λιγότερες ή τις ίδιες σπείρες;;;

Όλα τα έχω ετοιμάσει, εκεί μόνο κολάω

----------


## NUKE

Βρες ενα αλλο καλωδιο το πολυ πολυ....Δεν γινεται να μην εχεις ενα αλλο συρμα....

----------


## staaronis3

Εχω συρμα απο αυτο μία κουλούρα που είχε πάρει κάπιος για να δέσουν το αρνί πριν κάτι χρόνια, τελικά το αρνί το έδεσαν στη σούβλα, αλλα και το υπόλειπο σύρμα έμεινε. Μου φένετε πως είναι 1mm αλλα θα κάνει;;; Να το μονόσω με σπρέυ απο αυτό που πήρα για τις πλακέτες;;;
Όσο για την αντίσταση του, απ όσο θυμάμε ήταν πολύ μικρή (μηδενική για την ακρίβεια).

[ΕΔΙΤ}Τελικά 1mm είναι. Να το στρίψωμ και να το ψεκάσω με μονοτικό;;;[/ΕΔΙΤ]

----------


## staaronis3

Το πρόβλημα με τα πηνεία είναι οκ,

όμως το τροφοδοτικό που είχα για να το δουλέψω αντί για 19 που λέει απ έξω βγάζει 26(!). Να το βάλω η όχι;;;

----------


## NUKE

Βασικα,δεν εχεις καμοια μπαταρια 12 βολτ να το βαλεις ?Ποιος ο λογος να το δουλεψεις τοσο ψηλα?Αφου εχει σταθεροποιητη στα 12 βολτ?

----------


## staaronis3

Απ ότι γράφει θέλει 15-20V τροφοδοσία.
Έβαλα 2 τροφοδοτικά ρυθμιζόμενα στα 7,5 (αν και βγάζανε 7,7) σε σειρά. Μετά επειδή δεν έκανε τίποτα (μόνο σε κάπιες περιπτόσεις έβγαζε βόμβο όταν ακουμπούσα το ποτενσιόμετρο-αυτό το έκανε μόνο στους 107,5) άφησα το ένα στα 7,7 και το αλλο το πήγα στα 9. Την κερέα μου την έχω κόψει για τους 107,5. Όμως δεν έπαιξε. την αποσύνδεσα έβαλα σύρμα περίπου μισό μέτρο αλλα τίποτα και εκεί σε όποια συχνώτητα και αν δοκίμασα.

Έφτιαξα κάποιες κολήσεις, τώρα βάζω πλακέτες γειωμένες ανάμεσα στα τρανζίστορ και μετά θα αλλάξω τους 10pF αν και τους άλλαξα επειδή σπάσανε, αλλά ο ένας είναι στα πρόθυρα να σπάσει και ο άλλος μάλλον δεν φτάνει το πόδι του στι γείωση και αν τον βγάλω θα σπάσει.

----------


## dj kostas

υποψιαζομαι οτι εχεις την dianond 200 . αν ναι τοτε δεν χρηαζεται να ειναι το μηχανημα σου πανω απο ενα βαττ για να μετρας τα βαττ. χρηαζεται ομως να ειναι πανω απο ενα βαττ για μετρηση των swr. εσενα το προβλημα σου απο οτι καταλαβα δεν ειναι τα swr αλλα τα βαττ. αρα λοιπον σωστα η γεφυρα μετραει κατω απο 0,5 βαττ. δοκιμασε αλλο τρανζιστορ και δες αν βγαζει περισσοτερη ισχυ.

----------


## staaronis3

Αν υποψιάζεσε ότι εγώ έχω γέφυρα έπεσες έξω:P

Εκτώς και αν το λες για κανέναν άλλον.

Αν χρειάζομε γέφυρα θα κάνω οικονομίες να πάρω μία, πόσο να κάνει;;;

Τώρα διορθώνω τα προβλήματα, ο ένας 10p είναι οκ, τον έβγαλα, τον έβαλα στο καπασιτόμετρο και λειτουργεί, ο άλλος ομως δεν σώζετε.

Θα κάνω άλλη μία προσπάθεια, και αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα φτιάξω και το pll να δω αν θα γήνει τίποτα και με αυτό.

Μια γέφυρα πόσο κάνει περίπου;;;


[ΕΔΙΤ] Η βάση και ο εκπομπός των ΒFY90 δεν πολόνοντε  :frown:  η τάση είναι 0,5Vdc ενώ στο datasheet λέει 2,5Vdc. Στα δικά σας πόση είναι η τάση;;; Είναι όση λέει το datasheet ή λιγότερη;;; Α, στην έξοδο του σταθεροποιητή η τάση είναι 11,5V καλά είναι;;;[/ΕΔΙΤ]

----------


## NUKE

Dj kostas ειναι οπως τα λες....

Αλλα το θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι αλλο...Μολις εφτιαξα ενα μικρο linear με το 2sc1971 και καταφερα να μετρησω μεχρι 4 watt.Με οδηγηση απο αυτο το vco φυσικα..Γενικα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος γιατι ουσιαστικα ειναι και το πρωτο μου linear αλλα υπαρχει το εξης προβλημα...Ειχα παρα πολλα στασιμα.Και μαλιστα οσο πιο πολλα watt μετραγα τοσο πιο πολυ μπουκωνε ο ηχος...
Και η ερωτηση ειναι:

Μηπως φταιει οτι ακομα δεν εχω κοψει την κεραια?Η κατι δεν εχει γινει καλα?

Το επωμενο βημα ειναι να κοψω την κεραια αλλα δεν εχω κατασταλαξει ακομα σε ποια συχνοτητα το θελω....


staaronis3 οπως μου εχουνε προτεινει εδω μεσα και τελικα πηρα σου προτεινω και εγω την diamond 200 η οποια κανει 65 ευρω....Και για να σε προλαβω,μην ρωτησεις για κατι φθηνοτερο...Γενικα δεν υπαρχει...Αν θες παντως να δωσεις περισσοτερα ψαξε στο φορουμ.Υπρχουν πολλες συζητησεις...

----------


## staaronis3

Αυτή μάλλον θα πάρω, θα πάρω βέβαια και στο μαγαζί εδώ να ρωτήσω πόσο την έχει.

Μπορεί κάποιος να μετρήσει τις τάσεις Βάσης-Εκπομπού στα τρανζίστορ;;;

----------


## dj kostas

φυσικα και ειναι επειδη δεν εχεις κοψει την κεραια σωστα. ψαξε στο φορουμ στις καιρεες και δεν τυπους κτλ. παντος εχε υπομονη γιατι ειναι καπως δυσκολοτσικο να φερεις τα στασιμα στο 1/1. τι κεραια εχεις;

----------


## NUKE

Απλο διπολακι...Ισως να κανω αυτο ποθ μου ειχε πει καποιος στο φορουμ,δηλαδη να βαλω ενα κομματι αλουμινιο μεσα στο αλλο και να μπορω να αλλαζω συνεχεια το μηκος της κεραιας....

Να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο...Στο vco δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για να φτιαξεις τα στασιμα...Ετσι δεν ειναι?Ισως μονο τα πηνια...

Στο linear τι πρεπει να κανω?Να αλλαζω τις τιμες των μεταβλητων πυκνωτων μεχρι να αυξηθει η ισχυς που βγαζει και μετα να κοιταω τα στασιμα και ολο αυτο δοκιμαζοντας καθε φορα με διαφορετικο μηκος κεραιας?

----------


## staaronis3

> Απλο διπολακι...Ισως να κανω αυτο ποθ μου ειχε πει καποιος στο φορουμ,δηλαδη να βαλω ενα κομματι αλουμινιο μεσα στο αλλο και να μπορω να αλλαζω συνεχεια το μηκος της κεραιας....
> 
> Να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο...Στο vco δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για να φτιαξεις τα στασιμα...Ετσι δεν ειναι?Ισως μονο τα πηνια...
> 
> Στο linear τι πρεπει να κανω?Να αλλαζω τις τιμες των μεταβλητων πυκνωτων μεχρι να αυξηθει η ισχυς που βγαζει και μετα να κοιταω τα στασιμα και ολο αυτο δοκιμαζοντας καθε φορα με διαφορετικο μηκος κεραιας?



Αν είναι καλά κομένη η κερέα σου, το κάνεις όπως το είπες, δηλαδή αλλάζεις τις τιμές των πυκνωτών μέχρι να μετρήσεις τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ.

Επειδή τα έχω χάσει λίγο, έκανες το linear του site το 25watt?

Βρήκα απο ένα γαλλικό (!) site αν θυμάμε καλά ένα broadband  linear 100 watt. Θα κοιτάξω να το βρω. Είναι ότι καλύτερο για τις καταλήψεις αυτό!!!

----------


## dj kostas

περιπου ετσι ειναι.

----------


## staaronis3

Καλά τα δικά μου νέα!

Αυτές τις μέρες θα βάλουμε το βάλουμε στον παλμογράφο με έναν καθηγητή αλλά και στο RF Scanner να δούμε αν εκπέμπει σε διαφορετική συχνώτητα (λόγω των πηνείων).

----------


## dj kostas

καλο αυτο δοκιμασε το και πες μας τα νεα να δουμε τελεικα αν ειναι αξιοπιστο μηχανημα γιατι σε εναν ταλαντωτη το κυριο πραγμα που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι κατα ποσο εκπεμπει και σε αλλες συχνοτητες

----------


## staaronis3

> καλο αυτο δοκιμασε το και πες μας τα νεα να δουμε τελεικα αν ειναι αξιοπιστο μηχανημα γιατι σε εναν ταλαντωτη το κυριο πραγμα που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι κατα ποσο εκπεμπει και σε αλλες συχνοτητες



Θα κοιτάξω να το βάλω σε spectrum analyzer. Πήραμε ένα ελεγχόμενο απο PC που είναι και παλμογράφος, της velleman, μαζί με μία γενήτρια χαμηλών και αυτή ελεγχόμενη απο pc, μέσω του προγράμματος "Δέδαλος".

Το Pll πηράζει άμα το κάνω στη διάτριτη;;; Δεν έχω τόσο ψιλό τρυπανάκι και η μία πλακέτα καταστράφηκε δυστηχώς :frown:

----------


## dj kostas

γιατι να το κανεις σε διατρητη . παρε καινουργια πλακετα και αρχισετο απο την αρχη . εγω δεν θα σου σινηστουσα σε διατριτη

----------


## staaronis3

Είναι απλή η πλακέτα, ούτος η άλλως τάση ελέγχει, δεν έχει δηλαδή πάνω τίποτα RF γι αυτό το λέω.

----------


## dj kostas

πανε απο ενα καταστημα σιδερικων και ζητα 1 τρυπανακι 1mm και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## staaronis3

1 mm μου φένετε είναι αλλα τις τρύπες τις κάνει τεράστιες, και πιο ψιλό δε πέρνει το τσοκ (βάζω επίτηδες άλλο να πέρνει πιο μικρά τρυπανάκια).

Το κανα πάντως στην πλακέτα. Τελικά δεν παίζει το VCO επειδή δεν πολόνοντε τα τρανζίστορ (να πάνε 2,5V) αλλά θα του έβαλα την επιπλέον αντίσταση για να δίνει 2V ακόμα

----------


## dj kostas

αν θες ακομα πιο μικρη τρυπα παρε μια καρφιτσα κοψε το κεφαλι της και βαλτη στο τρυπανι . το κακο ειναι πως στη αλλη μερια της πλακετας θα σου αφυσει ενα εξογκομα πλαστικου η χαλκου αναλογος τη υλικο ειναι

----------


## staaronis3

Χμμμ, δεν ειναι κακή ιδέα.

Αύριο θα βάλω μάλλων (αν δεν ασχολούμε με τις κάμερες) να προγραμματίσω τον pic. Μου λήβοντε και 2 αντιστάσεις και ένας πυκνωτής, και πήγα σήμερα να πάρω ένα κολητήρι επειδή το χρειαστήκαμε, κι αυτο είχενε κλειστά. Ευτυχώς στο σχολείο έχουμε απ' όλα και θα μου δώσουν.

Όσο για τον προγραμματισμό του pic, δεν ξέρω αν έχει ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις επειδή είναι universal. Θα τα καταφέρω λέτε;;;

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,σημερα πηγα και πηρα ενα ακομα διπολακι το οποιο ειναι κομμενο ετοιμο στα 75 εκατοστα...Οποτε για να μην το κοβω εβαλα την συχνοτητα κοντα στα 94,5Mhz....

(Αληθεια,αν θες να εκπεμπεις στα 90mhz πως εχεις το διπολο αφου αυτα που πουλανε ειναι 75 εκατοστα??)

Μαζι με το μικρο λινεαρ με το 2SC1971 καταφερα και εβγαλα μεχρι 4,5 ΜΗΖ και τα στασιμα ηταν κολλημενα στο 1:1...

Το κουλο ειναι οτι το ειχα το διπολο μεσα σε πετρινο σπιτι και μαλιστα ημιηπογειο...Και βασικα θελω να ρωτησω αν κατι δεν μετρησα σωστα η απλα τα καταφερα θαυμασια,πραγμα που παραειναι ευκολο για να ειναι αληθινο....Μαλιστα,να προσθεσω οτι οταν πλησιαζα με το χερι μου το διπολο ανεβαιναν τα στασιμα και επιπλεον ειχα καλωδιο γυρω στα 10 μετρα ενα φτηνο rg το οποιο ηταν τυλιγμενο.........!

ξερω οτι  τυλιγμενο δεν ειναι καλο αλλα απλα δοκιμη εκανα....

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ τελικά δε βρήκα αντιστάσεις στο σχολείο, ούτε τον  pic πρόλαβα να προγραμματίσω. Απόψε αν προλάβω θα περάσω να τις πάρω (και αν βρω λευτά), αλλιώς απο βδομάδα.

Θα κοιτάξω με κάπιο εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό ίσως να δώσω επιπλέων 2Vdc ταση στον εκπομπό-βάση. Εκτώς βέβεα αν αλλάξω κάπια αντίσταση (μπορεί να έχω κάνει κάποια λάθως).

----------


## NUKE

Ποσα λεφτα θες για 2 αντιστασεις ?   :Smile: 

Απο πιο μερος του ηρακλειου εισαι?

----------


## staaronis3

0,08 κανει η μία άρα 16 λεπτά+10 λεπτα ο πυκνωτής+1,60 για τα λεωφορεία μας κάνουν 1,96 και εγώ έχω μόνο  1,76!!!

Αι-Γιάννη, εκεί που τώρα είναι τις μόδας (πριν 30 χρόνια που χτίσαμε βέβαια δεν ήταν.

----------


## staaronis3

Βρήκα πυκνωτή, τον άλλαξα, αλλα τίποτα. Μην πω και χειρότερα  :frown: 
Πάτησα και όποια κόληση φενόταν ψυχρή αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα  :frown:  :frown:  :frown:

----------


## staaronis3

Τελικά, βρήκα τι μπορεί να έκανε το πρόβλημα. Είχα ξεχάσει μια γείωση. Τώρα δεν παίζει πάλι, θα πάω όμως να πάρω μια γέφυρα στασίμων και ένα διπολάκι απο το μαγαζί που ψωνίζω (που θα τα πάρω απ ότι μου είπε γύρω στα 25 ευρώ και τα δύο) και ακόμα θα πάρω μια VARICAP (ίσως να φτέει αυτή γιατί δεν είναι η κανονική) και πηνειόσυρμα και 50Ω καλώδιο.

----------


## staaronis3

Τα πήρα όλα, άλλαξα Varicap (την BB119) και πηνειόσυρμα, αλλα αντί για BB119 μου έδωσε μια άλλη η οποία θα έκανε καλύτερη ταλάντωση. Το ποτενσιόμετρο πρέπει να είχε μικροπρόβλημα, πάτησα και κάτι ψυχρές κολήσεις αλλα τίποτα. Και τώρα μου ρθε η ιδέα. Γιατί να μην κάνω αυτό που μας έμαθαν στα εργαστήρια (εγω απλά το άκουσα λίγο επειδή έφευγα). Δηλαδή εκει που μετράμε της διόδους να βάλω και να μετρήσω, και να δω τι αντίσταση έχω σε ορθή και ανάστροφη πόλωση σε βάση-εκπομπο, βάση-συλέκτη, συλέκτη-εκπομπό. Στο μεσέο τρανζίστορ όλα οκ αλλα στο τρανζίστορ ταλάντωσης τίποτα, παντού έβρισκε τεράστια αντίσταση. Απ την άλλη και το τρανζίστορ εξώδου δε μου φένετε και πολύ στα καλά του, εκτως και αν παίζει κάτι άλλο.
Πάντως η γέφυρα στασίμων ήταν κολημένη στο 0. Αν πλησίαζα κάτι μεταλικό στον εκπομπό στο μεσέο τρανζίστορ η βελόνα του SWR πεταγόταν, και όταν το βαζα στο Wattόμετρο πήγενε γυρω στο 1,5.
Το PLL το φτιαξα στη διάτρητη αλλα δεν έχω PIC Programmer.

----------


## staaronis3

Άλλαξα το Τ1, ανοιξα και τις σπείρες στο πηνείο ταλάντωσης και τώρα παίζει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι οτι στην είσοδο του ήχου στον πυκνωτη μετράω 5,κάτι V. Είναι ανυσηχητικό αυτό;;; Πρέπει να το κοιτάξω;;; Πρως το παρών δε το βάζω σε pc μέχρι να μου πείτε.

----------


## pit21

Γεια σε ολους.εχω φτιαξει το vco λειτουργησε αν κ με πολυ μικρη ισχυ.τωρα φτιαχνω το PLL κ εχω την εξης απορια ισως ανοητη αλλα επειδη τα RF ειναι περιεργα ρωταω.το PLL με το VCO πως να τα συνδεσω?ενα απλο καλωδιο σαν συρμα κανει?υπαρχει κατι που ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να αποφυγω?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

καλο θα ηταν να το συνδεσεις με καλωδιο μπλενταζ.

----------


## pit21

μπλενταζ?τι ειναι αυτο?πρωτη φορα το ακουω :Unsure: .βασικα να δω αν λειτουργει θελω σε πρωτη φαση.θα γινει η δουλεια μου με απλο καλωδιακι?

----------


## NUKE

ναι.απλα βαλε πολυκλωνα καλωδιακια....

----------


## Marconi+

> μπλενταζ?



Αυτό είναι το μπλενταζ.

----------


## pit21

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!θα δοκιμασω στην αρχη με απλο καλωδιο κ βλεπουμε μετα!

----------


## pit21

Λοιπον το δοκιμασα κ παιζει αψογα με το PLL :Lol:  :Laugh:  :Thumbup: 
συγνωμη για τον ενθουσιασμο μου αλλα Χαρηκα παρα πολυ!αξιζε καθε λεπτο που ασχοληθηκα κ καθε ευρω που εδωσα!μπραβο στον tzitzika κ στον gsmaster για τα κυκλωματα τους!!! :Applause: 
το εβαλα στους 108 εβαλα κ το ραδιοφωνο οποτε μεσα στο σπιτι παιζει μια χαρα πλεον γιατι με το ποτενσιομετρο δεν εβρισκα κ πολυ ακρη!
δεν εχω ιδεα ποση ισχυ βγαζει μια κ δεν εχω γεφυρα κλπ παντως θα βρω καπου να το μετρησω κ θα σας πω!
αυτο που ξερω κ με ανησυχει ειναι πως το BFY90 ζεστενεται παρα πολυ κ δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα ψυχτρα!
το 2Ν4427 μπορω να το αντικαταστησω μ καποιο αλλο κ χωρις αλλαγη πολλων εξαρτηματων να παρω κατι παραπανω σε ισχυ?σκοπευω να κανω linear αλλα προς το παρων λεω απλα να πειραματηστω!
οποιεςδηποτε προτασεις δεκτες!

----------


## tzitzikas

για το 2ο bfy90 που ζεστενεται πολυ (σε ολα τα vco που ειχα φτιαξει ζεστενοταν πολυ) δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ψυκτρα στο εμποριο . πιθανον να υπαρχει. εγω για ψυχτρα τυλιξα πανω στο σωμα του τρανζιστορ μερικες σπειρες απο συρμα χαλκου 1μισαρι αρκετα σφυχτα.

για αλλαγη του 2Ν4427 διαβασε ενα παλιοτερο τοπικ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37209

www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee2/schematic_pcb_7_10-14_watt_177.zip ειναι ενα λινερακι για 5-7 βατ που ταιριαζει με το vco. δοκιμασμενο.

*Σημαντική σημείωση για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με τη ταλαντωση*: το σημείο 1 (δες τοποθέτηση υλικών) γειώνετε. ειναι το σημειο που συνδεεται το πηνείο με την ΒΒ204. αν προσέξετε και εκει εχει κοκκινο σημαδι που σημαινει γειωση.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

αυτο το vco (χωρις pll) εχει περισσοτερη σταθεροτητα απο τον ταλαντωτη BF900?

----------


## pit21

Γεια σε ολους!
χθες ξανα επιασα αυτη την παρατημενη πλακετα να θυμηθω πως δουλευει...Αλλαξα το 2Ν της philips με ενα αλλο της ΟΝ γιατι με το παλιο δεν ακουγοταν στα 3 μετρα κ το εβαλα...
Μου εκανε κατι κουφο ομως!
Ενω το PLL κλειδωνε σε ολες τις συχνοτητες μεχρι κ 108MHz απο τη στιγμη που εβαζα μεγαλυτερη συχνοτητα απο 104.9ΜHz επιανα το σημα στους 104.9!Οταν εριχνα την συχνοτητα απο κει κ κατω λειτουργουσε σωστα ανα 10Κhz...Τι λετε να φταιει?

----------


## beymakias

Εχω μια απορεια..εχω κατασκευασει το vco αλλα με το pll δεν τα καταφερα και το αφησα προς το παρον.αλλα θελω να οδηγησω ενα linear και εχω καποιες αποριες...τη αντισταση εξοδου εχει το vco?τι καλωδιο πρεπει να βαλω για να παω στην επομενη βαθμιδα?πρεπει να εχει συγκεκριμενο μηκος για να απογυγω να στασιμα?

----------


## beymakias

Μα καλα κανενας δεν γνωριζει??

----------


## beymakias

παιδια ας απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει...τοσο δυσκολο ειναι???

----------


## beymakias

καμοια απαντηση....??

----------


## eebabs2000

Ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο θες στα 75 ή 50Ω ανάλογα την αντίσταση* εισόδου* της επόμενης βαθμίδας. Θα αγοράσεις ένα κοννέκτορα για ομοαξονικό καλώδιο καλής ποιότητας και θα κάνεις τη σύνδεσή σου.

----------


## beymakias

Αν γινει η συνδεση με ομωαξονικο καλωδιο αλλα κολλητο πειραζει???το vco τι αντισταση εξοδου εχει???

----------


## beymakias

Μα καλα ρε παιδια γιατι δεν απαντατε???

----------


## beymakias

μια απαντησουλα καλε....!!!

----------


## AMAX

βάλε κολλητό ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο 50Ω και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα! Θα λειτουργήσει μιά χαρά, μην αγχώνεσαι!

----------


## beymakias

ευχαριστω!

----------


## staurosv

> μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει μια φοτογραφια με την κατασκευη του?



εχω ανανεωσει  το pll 1 watt stauros broadband εκει θα βρεις καλυτερα πραγματα που ανεβασα

----------


## sv9gph

εφτιαξα και γω το vco  του tzitzika και καταφερα να βγαλω την λιγοτερη ισχι οπο ολους εσας που το εχεται φτιαξει :Laugh: 100 mw .................και δεν παει παραπανω σε μενα,Η μετρηση εγινε με την γεφηρα zetagi 500 και με damy load.Η σταθεροτητατου στη σηχνωτητα ειναι φανταστηκη οπος και η διαμορφοση του αρκετα καλη,το μηχανημα δουλεψε αμεσος και μου επεξε σε ολη την μπαντα των fm αλα και εκτος (70-110 Mhz)το μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι η ισχησ του που ειναι καπος χαμηλη.το συνδεσα στην καιρεα με 25 μετρα καθοδο και με ground plane,η αποσταση που καληψε ηταν αρκετα ικανοποητηκη 3km και ο λογος ειναι οτι εδω δεν εχουμε και πολους σταθμους και η μπαντα ειναι καθαρη.ανεβαζω και φοτο για να παρεται ματι :Smile: τωρα ψαχνω για linear broadband με χημηλη ισχι εισοδου και εξωδο 4-5 βατακια

----------


## dj kostas

Η γεφυρα που μετρισεσ την ισχυ δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερη
μπορει να σου βγαζει παραπανω στη πραγματικοτητα
εμενα μου εβγαλε 0.5 βαττ
τωρα να ξερεις φταιει και η μαρκα του 2ν4427
αν καταφερεις και βρεισ το 2ν4427 τησ mitsubishi τοτε θα σου βγαλει 1 βαττ σιγουρα
εγω εχς το 2ω4427 της cen
και μου βγαζει 0.5 βαττ εσυ πιο εχεις ;

----------


## sv9gph

Το τρανζίστορ δεν γραφεί μάρκα….ανώνυμο εντελώς !!τώρα ετοιμάζω και το λινεαρ με το 2sc1971 .μόλις το τελειώσω και το δοκιμάσω να δω ότι είναι οκ θα το παρουσιάσω .για την γέφυρα που μου λες την δοκίμασα στο βραχεο  και στην περιοχή των 2 μέτρων  με τεχνητό φορτίο και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα στην ένδειξη τις ισχύος , μονο όταν πλησίαζα τα ορατής 178 mhz που πάει ο φορητός ασύρματος εκεί έχει αρκετή απόκλιση από την πραγματική ισχύ .να πω επίσης ότι το kenwood 850 έχει όργανα μέτρησης ισχύος και στάσιμων και οι μετρήσεις που περνώ είναι ίδιες με τις γεφύρας ,απλά η γέφυρα δεν μου έχει πέσει ποτέ κάτω και ξέρω να την λειτουργώ σωστά

----------


## staaronis3

Να φανταστώ ότι για να λες Κρήτη (και sv9) θα τα πήρες απο τον μανώλη (άτομο) στο Ηράκλειο.

Εγώ απο αυτόν τα 2N4427 που πήρα δε γράφουν απολύτως τίποτα (πέρα απο τον τύπο).

Αντικατέστησα το μεσαίο τρανζίστορ με ένα BFR91 (ένα τρανζιστοράκι σε μέγεθος φακής) και πήρα το 1Watt (αν δεν κάνω λάθως). Δυστηχώς αυτό είναι ευαίσθητο στα στάσιμα και φοβάμαι να το βάλω τώρα (δεν βρήσκω το αυτοσχέδιο dummy load μου) για να σας πω ακριβώς.

Δεν το έχω σε κουτί και η πλακέτα είναι άθλια γιατί 1ον την έκανα με θερμομεταφορά και 2ον δεν την έκοψα ακριβώς. 

[...]

Επειδή πέρασε κάμποση ώρα απ όταν ξεκίνησα να γράφω, το σύνδεσα με ένα καλώδιο για κεραία και πήρα 0,9Watt. Μόλις γείωσα τον εκπομπό και πήρα 1,5Watt. Φυσικά μπορεί να έχει χαλάει η γέφυρα μου ή η μέτρηση να είναι λάθως γιατί δεν έχω κανονική κεραία αλλά καλώδιο τυχαίου μήκους.

Νεότερα... αργότερα

----------


## sv9gph

Έλα Σταμάτη από τυμπακι είμαι ,τα τρανζίστορ για το μηχανάκι τα πηρά από το άτομο που είπες , αυτός έχει τα πάντα !δόκιμες και αλλαγές δεν έκανα στο μηχάνημα  ,τήρησα πιστά τις οδηγίες κατασκευής του  συναρμολόγηση –υλικά .το καλώδιο rg58 είναι κομμένο στα 66 cmγια το velocityfactorκαι συνδέει την γέφυρα με το φορτίο . όταν το vcoτο βάζεις πάνω στην γέφυρα όπου συνδέεται με την κεραία και δεν συντονίσεις σωστά τότε και γω βλέπω  1 wαλά τα στάσιμα έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο ,όποτε το σωστό είναι κάλος συντονισμός χωρίς επιστροφές και βλέπει και την ισχύ ,το λάθος που γίνεται συχνά πυκνά είναι να βλέπουμε μόνο την ισχύ και για τα στάσιμα κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια

----------


## staaronis3

Δοκίμασε τα 2 πραγματάκια που σου είπα. Το φορτίο πως το έφτιαξες; Το δικό μου είναι 2 παράληλες αντιστάσεις ανθρακα 1/2Watt @ 100Ω κολημένες σε ένα S0-239 και ένα φύλο χαλκού απο πάνω για όσο το δυνατόν προστασία απο εξωτερικές παρεμβολές. Όμως τα στάσιμα πάνε στο μέγιστο.

Με το φορτίο τώρα μου έδινε 2Watt. Είμαι όμως αθήνα. Όταν κατέβω με αυτό κρήτη και το βάλω στην κεραία θα δω τι δίνει και αν τελικά δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## sv9gph

Αν σου πάνε τα στάσιμα στο μεγίστη το ποιο πιθανόν είναι να σου έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιος κονεκτορας από αυτούς που συνδέει την γέφυρα με το φορτίο και με αυτόν τον τρόπο το τρανζίστορ εξόδου σου έχει την μεγίστη κατανάλωση και για αυτόν το λόγο βλέπεις τα 2w Αν ώμος συνεχίσεις και το κάνεις αυτό θα πάρεις το τρανζίστορ στο χέρι ……….ανεβάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το φορτίο που έχω φτιάξει το όποιο αποτελείται από 20 αντιστάσεις άνθρακος 1k/2w  για χαμηλή αυτεπαγωγή και από δυο κομμάτια πλακέτας .Η ισχύς που αντέχει ένια στα 40wat .Μέτρησε με ένα πολυμετρο να δεις αν το δοκό σου φορτίο έχει αντίσταση 50 ΩΜ .Με τις αντιστάσεις που έχεις βάλει η μεγίστη ισχύς του είναι στο 1w αν μετρήσεις κάτι ποιο ισχυρό θα σου βγάλει καπνούς

----------


## sv9gph

Έκανα την αλλαγή στο Τ2 ,από το bfy90 σε bfr91 και πήρα 200mw από τα 100 mw που μου έβγαζε πριν , δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα από τη θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσεται πάνω στο τρανζίστορ , έπαιξε 10 ώρες συνεχόμενα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Για να βγάλω παραπάνω ισχύ άλλαξα το τελικό στάδιο εξόδου με 2ν3866 αν θυμάμαι καλά ..αυτό αντέχει καμία τριανταριά βολτ , σήκωσα στον αέρα το ποδαράκι που παίρνει τροφοδοσία και του έδωσα 25 βολτ και έβγαλα 800mw

----------


## staaronis3

Με το 2n4427 δοκίμασες να αντικαταστήσεις την αντίσταση του εκπομπού με βραχυκύκλωμα να δεις τι ισχύ θα σου δώσει;

----------


## 234

δοκίμασε αυτο που έκανε και ο φιλος amiga με τον πυκνωτη και το πηνιο στην σελίδα 6:

Μετά απο αρκετές δοκιμές παρατήρισα: 
με τα 2Ν4427 της ST που έβαζα δεν παίρνω παραπάνω απο 400mW
με το 2Ν4427 της RCA παίρνα 900mW
και με το 2Ν4427 τηε motorola παίρνω 1.1W!!!!!!
τώρα αν βάλω έναν πυκνωτή 33pF απο την βάση ως πρως την γη του 4427 παίρνω 200mW παραπάνω σε κάθε περίπτωση
και αν αντί για VK200 τροφοδοτήσω το BFY90 μέσω πηνίου 6 πρείρες 5mm διάμετρο με σύρμα 1 mm όταν το τεντώνω ανεβάζει ακόμα παραπάνω ισχυ!! (αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα γιατί συμβαίνει αλλά διπλασιάξει σχεδόν την έξοδο!)

----------


## sv9gph

Αν του κάνω κάποια αλλαγή θα είναι η αντικατάσταση του 2n4427 με το MRF 237  το όποιο έχει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή 12-14db στα 175mhz . Το 2n4427 είναι στα 10db .το ζητούμενο από αυτήν την κατασκευή είναι η λίγο παραπάνω ισχύς τις εξόδου του για να μπορούμε ποιο εύκολα να οδηγήσει ένα λινεαρ ,θα δοκιμάσω να γεφυρώσω και την αντίσταση στο εκπομπο  και βλέπουμε .

----------


## maouna

το σχηματικο του vco που ειναι??

----------


## dj kostas

τι να το κανεις το θεωρητικο ; το κυκλωμα ειναι γελιο

----------


## maouna

θελω να δω ολο το κυκλωμα

----------


## dj kostas

ωραια δες το απο τη τοποθετηση δεν εχει πολλα εξαρτηματα να μπερδευτης....

----------


## dj kostas

παντος καπου εδω σε αυτο το ποστ υπαρχει το θεωρητηκο θυμαμε και μαλιστα γραμενο με το χερι

----------


## tzitzikas

το φορτωνω εδω το σχηματικο. το ειχα κανει στο χερι οχι σε προγραμμα
αν βλεπουν οι διαχειριστες ας το βαλουν στα κυκλώματα. δηλαδη εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35972
αν εχει διαθεση καποιος μπορει να το κανει και σε προγραμμα.

----------


## moutoulos

Οκ Παναγιώτη. Το μετέφερα εδώ.

----------


## maouna

Eυχαριστω!

----------


## babiss

παιδια καλησπερα...

θελω να μου πειτε ποσο ειναι το μηκος κ το πλατος της πλακετας...

----------


## diwattos

> το pll του site το ψιλοπαρατησα γιατι δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο να το ψαξω.γενικα δε μου δουλεψε.αυτο μου παιζει αψογα.μαλιστα με προσθηκη 2-3 πυκνωτων και μιας αντιστασης νομιζω δεχεται pll.αν ενδιαφερει θα πω τις επιπλεον συνδεσεις.




χαρα στο κουραγιο σου ! οταν λες σταθερο δηλαδη μια εκπομπουλα τη βγαζουμε χωρης να φευγει απο εκει που το βαλαμε ε?

----------


## babiss

> θελω να μου πειτε ποσο ειναι το μηκος κ το πλατος της πλακετας...



ειναι επειγον...αν γνωριζει καποιος........

----------


## dj kostas

δεν καταλαβα μαφου λεει πως να το εκτθυπωσης στις πραγματικες διαστασεις
εκτυπωσε το και μετρα της διαστασεις τις πραγματικες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## babiss

επειδη θα κανω το pcb με αλλο τροπο ηθελα καποιοσ που εχει κατασκευασει το vco να μου πει τισ διαστασεις της πλακετας...

----------


## dj kostas

εκτυπωσε το και δες το που ειναι το προβλημα σου;

----------


## tzitzikas

οι διαστάσεις της πλακέτας όπως μέτρησα τη διαφάνεια είναι 11,4 Χ 5 εκατοστά.




> χαρα στο κουραγιο σου ! οταν λες σταθερο δηλαδη  μια εκπομπουλα τη βγαζουμε χωρης να φευγει απο εκει που το βαλαμε  ε?



με την προσθήκη του πλλ δεν τσουλάει καθόλου. σκέτο το vco τσουλάει ελοάχιστα.

----------


## babiss

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια..ναστε καλα

----------


## sv9gph

παναγιωτη πάρε μια παραλλαγή του vco πάντα στα επιτρεπτά όρια της μοντιφας  :Smile:  αντικατασταση του δευτερου τρανζιστορ με bfr91 χωρις να πηραξουμε καμια αντισταση . αλαγη του εξοδου με 2n3886 και με σταθεροποιηση με 7818 για παρπανω ταση και ισχη στην εξοδο και μετα 7812 για το υποληπο κύκλωμα . έβγαλα 300 mw κάτι είναι και αυτό ... κάνα pll ?????102_0797.jpg

----------


## tzitzikas

> ...κάνα pll ?????102_0797.jpg



συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη. πλλ αυτο που δουλευει αψογα με το συγκεκριμενο vco 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35689

----------


## sv9gph

παναγιωτη μήπως έχεις κανένα προγραμματιζόμενο στιπακι για το pll ? πιο πολύ θα μου πιάσει να αγοράσω τα απαραίτητα  -προγραμματιστή & ολοκληρωμένο παρά να πάρω κάτι έτυμο

----------


## tzitzikas

> παναγιωτη μήπως έχεις κανένα προγραμματιζόμενο στιπακι για το pll ? πιο πολύ θα μου πιάσει να αγοράσω τα απαραίτητα  -προγραμματιστή & ολοκληρωμένο παρά να πάρω κάτι έτυμο



δυστυχως δεν εχω. εχω πολλα χρονια να ξαναφτιαξω αυτο το πλλ και δεν εχω στοκ τον pic.

----------


## maouna

το  SAA1057 πόσο κανει περίπου? κανα αλλο υποκαταστατο αυτού υπαρχει σε περίπτωση που δεν το βρω?

----------


## babiss

παιδια καλησπερα...

ερωτησουλα...αντι της bb119 βαλω bb109 θα εχω προβλημα?

βασηκα μου βρισκετε μια bb109 κ λεω να την βαλω μιας κ δν εχω την αλλη..τι λετε?

επισης αν καποιος φιλος εχει την bb204g κ τα  bfy κ μπορει να κανει εξηπηρετηση ασ μου στηλει ενα pm παρακαλω...

----------


## babiss

μπωρει καποιος να βοη8ισει

----------


## AlexSm

Είπα να το ξεκινήσω κι εγώ αλλά δεν βρήκα τη BB204G και πήρα την BB505G που απ' ότι μου είπαν είναι για ταλάντωση VHF επίσης, εσείς τί λέτε, είναι οκ;

Σ' αυτό που ρωτάει ο babiss έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε γιατί ούτε τη bb119 βρήκα;

----------


## studio52

καλησπερα σε ολους,  οντως υπαρχει προβλημα σημερα με τις βαροικαπ ,  αν δεν κανω λαθος μπορεις να βαλεις ΒΒ204 σε SMD υπαρχουν στο εμποριο .  ειναι σαν να εχεις δυο ΒΒ105

----------

AlexSm (16-09-11)

----------


## AlexSm

Nα ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο, γίνεται να οδηγήσω το Linear με το 2SC197*2* ή δεν αρκεί;

Αν στη θέση του 2N3055 τοποθετήσω το 2Ν3553 γίνεται δουλειά;

----------


## studio52

καταρχην ποσα βατ λινερ θελεις να οδηγησεις ?  για 500 βατ λινερ με 2 μοσφετ  τυπου BLF 278 της philips θα χρειαστεις περιπου 7 βατ ,  επισης αν το λινερ ειναι με λυχνια τυπου 4 cx 250 R με 6 βατ θα εχεις 400 βατ .  οποτε με το vco 1 watt  μπορει να οδηγηση το 2SC 1972 .  επισης υπαρχει και αλλη μια σειρα τρανζιστορ για παραδειγμα το RSO6HVF1  το οποιο με 100 miliwatt  στα 18 volt dc  εχεις  6 βατ  broadband  οποτε το τελευταιο τρανζιστορ απο το vco που παρουσιασε ο tzitzikas  και που ειναι το 2N 4427 μπορεις να του χαμηλωσεις την ισχυ και απο 500 miliwatt να εχεις 100 miliwatt και να δουλευει πιο ανετα .  ετσι λοιπον θα εχεις 6 βατ και θα μπορεις να οδηγησεις λινερ με ισχυς της ταξεως 500 βατ .  το 2Ν 3055 ειναι τρανζιστορ που χρησιμοποιητε κυριως  για τροφοδοτικα συνεχους τασεως ωστε να εχεις καποια αμπερ σε ρευμα

----------


## Nickolaos

Σχηματικό υπάρχει?Πως θα το φτιάξουμε στον αέρα?

----------


## AlexSm

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35972

----------


## AlexSm

Πφφφφ, δεν υπάρχει πιο απογοητευτική  στιγμή απ' όταν κατασκευάζεις κάτι και μετά απο ώρες ενώ έχεις τελειώσει το βάζεις στη μπρίζα και δε δουλεύει.

Αυτό συνέβει τώρα και με το vco, το συνδέω μαζί με το pll και δεν έχω έξοδο ή τουλάχιστον ο δέκτης δεν πιάνει κάτι. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς;; Γιατί με τα rf τώρα δε μπορώ να μετήσω και τίποτα με το πολύμετρο που έχω. Τα τρανζίστορς πάντως ζεσταίνονται όταν του δώσω τάση.

----------


## tzitzikas

σχηματικό εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35972
alexsm δες καταρχην την πλακετα αν τα εχεις ολα σωστα τοποθετημενα με βαση τα datasheets και επισης αν εχεις τρυπησει την πλακετα οπου εχεις στην τοποθετησει υλικων κοκκινη κουκιδα και εχεις με συρματακι καλησει απο την πανω και την κατω πλευρα που ειναι ολη χαλκος (γειωση) 
αν δεις την τοποθετηση στο ενα ακρο του πηνιου εχει κοκκινη κουκιδα. εκει τρυπησες και γειωσες ?? γιατι καποιοι το ξεχνανε.
δες τα ολα παλι καλα και δοκιμασε αρχικα να δουλεψεις το vco σαν ταλαντωτη χωρις πλλ με ποντεσιομετρο. σου ταλαντωνει??
σιγουρα εχεις καποιο λαθος, η εβαλες καποιο λαθος υλικο.
αν εβαλες την *BB505 που έλεγες δες εδω* http://www.datasheet.co.kr/download.php?id=638948 καταρχην χρειαζεσαι 2 γιατι η ΒΒ204G ειναι διπλη και
αν δεις και την ΒΒ204G εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ips/BB204B.pdf
θα δεις οτι δεν εχουν ιδιες χωρητικοτητες. Αρα πιθανον με την *BB505 να μην βγαινει μεσα στην  μπαντα των ΦΜ*

επίσης με ποιο πλλ το συνδέδεσες? το εχεις δοκιμασει το πλλ με αλλο ταλαντωτη οτι δουλευει?

----------


## AlexSm

Τελικά είχα ξεχάσει την γείωση στο πηνίο, όπως σωστά είπες. Αυτή τη στιγμή λοιπόν δουλεύει άψογα μαζί με το pll το δικό σου, νομίζω.

Όμως, όταν του βάζω για κεραία ένα μονόκλωνο σύρμα χωρίς να το γειώνω η έξοδος είναι μόνο θόρυβος, πώς εξειγείται αυτό;
Αντίθετα όταν του βάζω το rg213 (είναι κατάλληλο;; ) βελτιώνεται, αλλά και πάλι νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου βγαίνει χωρίς κεραία.

Να πω επίσης για όσους δοκιμάσουν να το φτιάξουν στο μέλλον, ότι εγώ αντι της bb119 έβαλα την 109 και αντί της ββ204g την bb204...

----------


## tzitzikas

το pll δεν ειναι δικό μου ειναι απο το σαιτ http://pira.cz/eng/
για τον θορυβο για να βγεις σωστα θες κεραια η φορτιο 50Ω. μονοκλωνα για κεραιες δεν κανουν και φυσικα βγαζει θορυβο απο αυτο.

----------


## ramnous

Φιλοι μου γεια σας.
Αφου κατασκευασα το τυπωμενο του τζιτζικα το vco λειτουργησε κανονικα.
Ειχα κανει μια αποπειρα σε διατρητη πλακετα αλλα μαλλον ειχα κανει πολλα λαθη.....
το vco συμπεριφερεται αψογα.
Επιτρεψατε μου να κανω και ενα off topic επειδη αναφερθηκε πιο πανω και το pira.cz.
Κατασκευασα δυο παραλαγες ενος vco του pira.cz οι οποιες δεν λειτουργησαν με την πρωτη και επρεπε να κανω τρεις αλλαγες.
Στον ταλαντωτη υπηρχε ενα BC547 το αλλαξα με ενα BCY90 και στην βαση του οποιου πηγαιναν δυο αντιστασεις 10k.
Αυτες τις αντικατεστησα με 27k απο το +vcc στην βαση και με 2,2k απο την βαση στην γη.
Το vco λειτουργησε αψογα.
Τα παραπανω παραθετονται προς ενημερωση σε ολους τους ερασtες των vco's

----------


## maouna

Κωστα αναφερεσε για το VCO 0.4Watt? Η δευτερη ειναι η αλλη με τα 1-2 Watt που εχει? Πόσα mwatt σου εβγαλε?

----------


## ramnous

Πανο ακριβως αναφερομαι στο VCO 0.4Watt,αυτο ειναι το ενα απο τα δυο που εφτιαξα.
Δεν το εχω μετρησει αλλα καλα το ακουω.Το σημαντικο ειναι πως με διαμορφωση παιζει υπεροχα.
Το αλλο ειναι με τις τρεις βαθμιδες συν τον ταλαντωτη οι δυο τελευταιες βαθμιδες εχουν τα bfr91 και bfr96 αυτο θα με παιδεψει λιγο μαλλον με τα πηνεια (εχει αρκετα).

----------


## maouna

Το 0.4Watt μπορεις να δεις αν όντως τα βγάζει τα 0.4 ή βγαζει λιγότερο? Το δευτερο που λες ποιο είναι?εχει ενα με 4 σταdια που  τα 3 τελευταια ειναι bfr91-bfr96-2sc1971

----------


## ramnous

Πανο για το πρωτο ερωτημα: δεν εχω κατι για να μετρησω την ισχυ του vco οποτε δεν μπορω να δωσω απαντηση ακομα.
Για το δευτερο εχεις δικιο εγω εκανα λαθος,αυτο ειναι το vco που θα με ταλαιπωρησει.


ΥΓ.να ζητησω συγνωμη επειδη εγραψα οτι μοιαζουν τα τυπωμενα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα μοιαζουν μονο τα ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα τους.

----------


## maouna

το σπαστικο ειναι οι πυκνωτες μεχρι να τους συντονισεισ...

----------


## ramnous

Ναι μονο broadband δεν ειναι.Τελικα μονο το σχεδιο που ανεβασε ο tzitzikas ειναι.

----------


## maouna

του τζιτζικα δεν μαρεσει το φίλτρο εξόδου.ουσιαστικα χαραμιζεται.μπορουσε να ειναι πολυ καλυτερο.

----------


## studio52

Αν δεν μετρησεις το φιλτρο πανω σε spectrum analyzer τοτε δεν ξερεις πως συμπεριφερεται και αναλογα το φτιαχνεις ετσι ωστε το κανεις και broadband .  παντως μην περιμενεις Πανο να εχεις 400 milliwatt σε ολη την μπαντα ,  θα εχεις μια ενδιαμεση ισχυ απο το vco .

----------


## maouna

Εφτιαξα και γω αυτον τον πομπο μιασ και μου περισευαν τα υλικα.Στο ταλαντωτη έχω BF199 και σταθεροποιητή 9V,δεύτερο στάδιο BFR96 και τρίτο στάδιο 2Ν3553 ,και τα 2 στα 12V. Ταλαντώνει μια χαρα σε όλη την μπάντα των FM.μετα το BFR96 παίρνω περιπου 100mwatt σε 50Ω dummy load. όταν βάζω και το 2Ν3553 δεν παιρνω ουτε 100mWatt στην έξοδο...Καμένο δεν είναι το 2Ν3553.Το BFR96 δεν ζεματαει.απλα χαλαρα ζεσταινεται.
Καμια ιδέα τι να φταιει?μηπως θελει μεγαλυτερη ταση το 2N3553?

----------


## Nickolaos

Πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση έχω να πω.Πάνο δεν ξέρω τί συμβαίνει με το 3553 σου,πέτα το και βάλε το 4427 να βρεις την υγειά σου.

----------

